# 8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2020)

Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.

*8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
Lisette Voytko 

*Topline:* A _Washington Post_/Ipsos poll found that more than eight in ten black Americans view President Trump as “a racist,” with nine in ten respondents disapproving of his job performance⁠—and with the election still ten months away, former vice president Joe Biden is (so far) black Democrats’ candidate of choice.



The poll was conducted January 2 to January 8, and painted a largely pessimistic outlook by black Americans, 65% of whom said it was a bad time to be black in America.
Despite Trump touting his presidency as being good for black Americans, 77% of respondents said the president should get “only some” or “hardly any” credit for the 5.5% unemployment rate among their community..
While the black unemployment rate is at its lowest point in years, it stood at 16.8% in 2010, during Barack Obama’s first term as president, and was at 7.5% when he left office.
In terms of their personal financial situations, 54% report no change during Trump’s presidency, even though the stock market has reached record highs.
Black Americans who believe Trump to be racist also tend to believe he’s made racism worse in the country and that white Americans do not understand the discrimination they experience.
The poll did find, however, that 65% of respondents feel optimistic about their own lives, a belief that crosses political divides and age groups.
8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*



What the heck are the other two in ten smoking?


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...









So, the fact that Trumps policies have helped that 65% who feel good about their lives doesn't matter.  Got it.  Orange man bad.  The fact that his policies have brought more black people out of poverty than ANY of their so called leaders (who require a continuous poor underclass to further feather their own nests) is immaterial.

Got it.

Come back when you have something a little more balanced.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 17, 2020)

The poll was taken from members of the Black Panthers, Crips and Bloods, and prison inmates.  ...    ..


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


I am sorry IM 2. The Progs can not do anymore about issues affecting the Black communities. They are putting extra taxes on vices to the point that the revenue brought in is diminishing. Sodas and sugar drinks with cigarettes and others is just the beginning. Meats will be part of the next wave along with Deli products to be taxed if a way to sell it to the citizen can be made. But the elites will still get theirs. We all will be eating insects in a couple of decades with plant/laboratory based meat products while the elites will be eating the freshest meats from animals there are.


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

Lost all credibility when OP said Washington Post. That rag is not fit to wrap fish with.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...





I  don't think he's any more racist than your average white in the Democrat party. I don't know if he is but yes, we have all been told so. As soon as he became president, the Democrats went to their war room with their friends in the media and started checking all the boxes to begin their war to take the office back, discredit him, and prevent him from moving forward with any policy. They were devastated that Hillary would not be able to continue with the policies that Obama had started, undoubtedly from their perspective they see the Trump presidency as being a huge set back. Painting him as an extreme racist, somewheres close to Adolf Hitler is a necessary distortion. To bad if its true 8 out of 10 black people believe this.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



Becky becky becky ...
Before trump was wacist and the destroyer of worlds 


 
Pals 


 

I can call You becky and Becky when you call me call me Al


----------



## Thunk (Jan 17, 2020)

If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him? 

Are these the same polls that told us hillary would win in a landslide?


----------



## okfine (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


It says that 65% like Trump policies? You wish.

"In the Post-Ipsos poll, roughly three-quarters of black adults say the things that Trump is doing as president are “bad for African Americans,” while a similar majority says Obama’s actions as president were good."


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 17, 2020)

Who isn't a racist today?....and the question to ask is will that cause a person to not vote for him?...I think blacks know when times are good just like everyone else and they will put aside race issues rather than risk another Obama style economic downturn....


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 17, 2020)

Perhaps the viewing is limited due to the bars ?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Yet the fact remains that the vast majority of blacks just don't like Trump. Why do you think that is? Are they just too stupid to decide for themselves  who they like, and who they don't like?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 17, 2020)

#WalkAway #EndHate #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination

Hi. No doubt #DonaldTrump & the #GOP welcomes & appreciates the support this sensible, loving, free-thinking American chooses to offer.

“The Left Has Become So Extremely Dehumanizing” 34,374 views


Meet Mike. "The more I'm around Republicans, white ppl & ppl that vote for #DonaldTrump, the more I see the media duped & bamboozled me"

"I Chose to #Walkaway - from the lies, #propaganda, and fakeness of the left" 206,630 views


Peace.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 17, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> #WalkAway #EndHate #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination
> 
> Hi. No doubt #DonaldTrump & the #GOP welcomes & appreciates the support this sensible, loving, free-thinking American chooses to offer.
> 
> ...



You think the so called "walk away" bunch is a real thing, and not just an orchestrated PR stunt by Trump HaHaHahahahaHaHa


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> You think the so called "walk away" bunch is a real thing, and not just an orchestrated PR stunt by Trump HaHaHahahahaHaHa





 

 
Danielle, a 'black female conservative', laments Michelle Obama admiring liberals threatening VIOLENCE toward  American Citizens peacefully sharing their concerns Re: Social Issues affecting American citizens of African Descent:


Peace.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







Yeah, that's true.  But more of them are turning their backs on their so called leaders than for any other president.  You, and all racists, like old im2 here, should be worried about that.


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2020)

okfine said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








Leave it to an uneducated progressive such as yourself to misread what i said.  Go back and try again.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Hi, BD. When a person like yourself trolls me, and is apparently incapable of offering more than a five word reply to my posts, I tend to smile and giggle.

*++++++++++++++++++++++++*​
More and more American citizens are REJECTING Democratic Party values...or its lack of values >>>

Ignoring illogical bullies and HATERS, bravely, this American speaks about experiencing HATEFUL PROBLACK influence during his childhood upbringing.

*"I Used to Hate White People | My #WalkAway Story" *by It's Kyou - 420,611 views


Peace ♥


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

This just in...New Poll shows 8 of 10 Blacks view 8 of 10 Whites as racists.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 17, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



I intentionally keep my remarks to people like you short. Given the amount of bullshit that you think is true, I don't want to confuse you more than necessary


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 17, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> I intentionally keep my remarks to people like you short. Given the amount of bullshit that you think is true, I don't want to confuse you more than necessary


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



Got a feeling he's actually not deep enough racist for them to turn out and vote for a marginal Socialist with no Administrative experience who wants to make a "tear down" of the US economy and have folks like AOC making life decisions for everyone... 

Being called a racist has so little meaning anymore..  But folks FIXATED on taking away your economic choices or jobs kinda matters more... 

Joe Biden thinks EVEN you can be "a coder" after reading your post here at USMB..  You think HE'S gonna get black people to the polls... It's the comparison that matters.. 

So the only polls that matter would ask people CHOOSE between the 2 evils... Which is all Americans get anymore from the 2 inept sorry ass parties...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> ...



Lol! You gotta wonder.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Trump had no administrative experience and his management of this administration is terrible.

You believe a lie. Whites like you would like to believe that people calling somebody a racist isn't serious but that's not true. trumps racism is going to cause a record number of blacks to turn out to vote against him. And right now all this talk is based on trumps lies that are being unopposed. When the democrats finally pick their nominee, you will then be made to understand what the real choice is.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



No yarddog. Blacks in New York City that I know have hated trump for a very long time because of his racism. He lost New York City and the state of New York in 2016. So stop repeating what fox news tells you. I'm black, I know what blacks are saying. Not what white right wing TV talkers are saying.

And pictures of trump with famous black people do not disprove his racism.


----------



## okfine (Jan 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No, its you that is wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Too bad white boys. Pictures of trump posing with black people don't prove anything. Most of us know trump is a racist.





Years later after DNA and a confession proved their innocence





​


----------



## okfine (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


My reply was directed to westwall.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



*The poll** was conducted January 2 to January 8, and painted a largely pessimistic outlook by black Americans, 65% of whom said it was a bad time to be black in America.*

What part of this comment did you miss?

*77% of respondents said the president should get “only some” or “hardly any” credit for the 5.5% unemployment rate among their community..*

What part of this comment did you miss?

*In terms of their personal financial situations, 54% report no change during Trump’s presidency, **even* *though** the **stock* *market** has **reached* *record highs**.*

What part of this comment did you miss?

*Black Americans who believe Trump to be racist also tend to believe he’s made racism worse in the country and that white Americans do not understand the discrimination they experience.*

What part of this comment did you miss?

And the 65 percent you mention did not give trump credit for their optimism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

okfine said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



My apologies. I'll delete it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> 
> Are these the same polls that told us hillary would win in a landslide?


65 percent of us will not be voting for trump. I guarantee it.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



So, 20% can examine the evidence and make an independent decision as opposed to following a spoon fed narrative.

Congratulations.   I believe that might be above the national average.


----------



## okfine (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...


If Trump gets 7-10% that will be too much.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



No, all 100 percent examined the evidence and 80 percent made the correct assessment.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 18, 2020)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



So you openly say 80% of black folk can't examine evidence and require a spoon fed narrative. You should go with that, and post often. I'm sure all those darkies will appreciate your concern and come running to your side. Keep up the good work. Armfield and Franklin would be proud.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 18, 2020)

Sounds like Trump is doomed in Nov.

BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 

I'm just fucking with you. Nobody believes your Fake News 'poll'. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## TheParser (Jan 18, 2020)

The poll claims that some people feel that President Trump is a "racist" and that Vice President Biden is a great guy.

It only proves that people can often be 100% WRONG.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

two_iron said:


> Sounds like Trump is doomed in Nov.
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I'm just fucking with you. Nobody believes your Fake News 'poll'. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


What you don't want to believe is irrelevant to the reality that is. The vast majority of blacks don't like trump.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

TheParser said:


> The poll claims that some people feel that President Trump is a "racist" and that Vice President Biden is a great guy.
> 
> It only proves that people can often be 100% WRONG.


You're white, republican, and racist. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

When they interview people imprisoned their attitudes are often rather negative


----------



## fncceo (Jan 18, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> So you openly say 80% of black folk can't examine evidence and require a spoon fed narrative. You should go with that, and post often. I'm sure all those darkies will appreciate your concern and come running to your side. Keep up the good work. Armfield and Franklin would be proud.



You have an interesting take on people.  I don't think there are many people who are incapable of examining facts and those who fall into that category don't do so by virtue of their race or ethnicity.

Most people, given the choice between accepting a narrative that fits their world view and critically examining that narrative will chose to do so simply because it's easier and more comfortable.

The fact that 20% of *any *group is willing to critically examine a propaganda narrative is cause for both hope and celebration.

I know not of these 'darkies' of whom you speak, perhaps you mean spray tan enthusiasts.  But, I only concern myself with one group and that is the group that identifies themselves as Americans.  It's a great group, where your membership isn't dependent on the circumstances of your birth, but the object of your allegiance.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


So you're saying 80% of blacks are really as dumb as Democrats claim???

Don't forget that Bill Clinton locked them up in record numbers (and Hillary called them "superpredators"), while Trump signed a prison reform bill to help alleviate the unfair sentences many of them were getting...


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No yarddog. Blacks in New York City that I know have hated trump for a very long time because of his racism. He lost New York City and the state of New York in 2016. So stop repeating what fox news tells you. I'm black, I know what blacks are saying. Not what white right wing TV talkers are saying.
> 
> And pictures of trump with famous black people do not disprove his racism.



What racism?  Did you know that no lefty has EVER been able to post even a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist on this forum?  All lefties can post are accusations, allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.  If you think Trump is a racist, but you don't have any evidence that proves he is, then you are not very smart.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There is no evidence that proves Trump is a racist, so at least 80% of those who answered that Trump is a racist did in fact answer without examining evidence that proves he is a racist.  The most they could have examined would be allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *....*




We hear you just fine. We just disagree, and point out that you are unable to support what you say, with anything.


FUnny how you seem unable to hear us.

Almost like your idea of a conversation on race is just to lecture us, and not listen to anything we say.


Like I have said to you, many times before. 


And you never heard me.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Too bad white boys. Pictures of trump posing with black people don't prove anything. Most of us know trump is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody has EVER been able to come up with any evidence that proves Trump wanted the CP5 punished because of their race and not because of the alleged crimes they committed.  One would have to be pretty stupid to jump to the notion that anybody would want the CP5 punished because of their race when the crimes of the CP5 were so horrific, unless there was some really strong evidence proving otherwise.

If you have posted the CP5 propaganda here as if it is some kind of evidence that Trump is a racist, then you are part of the ignorant 80% who can't properly evaluate evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



No, there is a lifetime of legitimate evidence. What a person like you calls an allegation is a legitimate case of racism. The Nixon DOJ busted trump for racism in 1971.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





If Trump was racist, you would not have time to be digging up such unimportant shit from the distant past.


You would be talking about CURRENT POLICIES AND REAL WORLD EFFECTS, rather than shit from 50 years ago.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


All you can do is allege that evidence exists somewhere, but you will NEVER be able to post it here.  This is because no such evidence exists.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad white boys. Pictures of trump posing with black people don't prove anything. Most of us know trump is a racist.
> ...


Bullshit. I know that as a white person you want to deny racism, but I am black and have experienced how racism manifests itself both overtly and subtle. Your view is racism has to be proven overtly. That can't be done legally and it is done in other ways. NYC has had all kinds of rapes and muggings but trump never did what he did until the CP5. And still today he wants them killed and still today never produced anything like this when whites have committed crimes.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Really?

*Former Trump Rental Agent Describes Racist Policy*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

*Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Funny, you celebrate MLK for looking out for blacks, but you don't celebrate Trump for looking out for this white woman.


It is almost like you don't have consistency in how you judge people...


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*


Secondhand quote.  Do you have some evidence that is not an allegation, dismissed case, gish gallop, secondhand quote, or propaganda?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*




ALL YOU HAVE, is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion. 


Your hope is that you can convince stupid people, that with so many accusations, there must be something to it.


That you celebrate convincing so many of your own people with such a strategy..., shows how you feel about yourself and your own race.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*
> ...




That would be a big fat no, and IM2 knows it.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you can't isolate what exactly the evidence is from a video, then you are just posting gish gallop.  Isolate the evidence and post it here, no gish gallop.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Just a monkey throwing shit against a wall, hoping something will stick.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*
> ...


Looks like he is going to be a gish gallop type who can't isolate evidence of racism from propaganda.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



Blacks are no different than whites, so when blacks and whites hear Trump is racist from their leaders, they believe it.

I’ll bet you 8 of 10 people on this forum thinks IM2 is racist......and in this case only 2 in 10 would be wrong.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol, I wonder how long until he posts one of the 13 item or 20 item gish gallop lists?  Those are usually the low hanging fruit on a Google search.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





That is how you tell lefties how are fooled, from those that are liars.


The ones that are fooled, will sometimes try to make a supporting argument. 

IM2, never does. He knows he is lying.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

*

*

*The Trump Administration's Record of Racism*
*(The first 200+ documented examples)*
*
About this Report
This report, compiled by Democracy in Color researchers, catalogs the first 200+ documented examples of racism by Trump and his administration from January 2017-August 2018.

Table of Contents

First Appointments, Nominations   


Inaugural Address  


First 100 Days in Office 

January 2017, Generally   


Crime   


Muslim Ban   


Immigration Threatening White Culture   


February 2017, Generally 


March & April 2017


Summer 2017

Before Charlottesville   


Charlottesville   


After Charlottesville 


Terminations of Temporary Protective Status   


2017 NFL Anthem Protests 


October 2017, Generally  


November 2017, Generally  


December 2017, Generally  


January 2018, Generally  


February 2018, Generally 


March 2018, Generally  


April 2018, Generally


May 2018, Generally  


June 2018, Generally  


July 2018, Generally  


Family Separations

Family Separations Under Discussion 


Family Separations Escalate 


Criticism of Family Separations Mounting   


Administration Haltingly Backpedals From Family Separations


August 2018, Generally 

*The Trump Administration's Record of Racism — Democracy in Color

An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ex-Trump executive: He's racist*
> ...


Your denial is noted.

Next!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

To you deniers:

When will trump show us his birth certificate and college transcripts? Why did he never ask Clinton or Bush to do that? The answer is simple.

*DONALD TRUMP IS A RACIST.*​


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Nice gish gallop list.  I already posted you would be limited to posting gish gallop, and that you would NEVER be able to post evidence of racism.  If you would like to try extracting the racism from you gish gallop list, just isolate  a single item and post why it is racism.  I wouldn't try doing this with that muslims entry, since that is a religion and not a race.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


BOMBSHELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
....now that's something no one would ever know--blacks thinking ,perceiving, *imagining *whites are racist
hahahahahah...big hahhahahahahah

Joe is WHITE--and they like him??


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> To you deniers:
> 
> When will trump show us his birth certificate and college transcripts? Why did he never ask Clinton or Bush to do that? The answer is simple.
> 
> *DONALD TRUMP IS A RACIST.*​


Why did he ask this of Ted Cruz?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...





He can't.  He won't even try. He knows that you will crush him like a little bug, if he truly engages.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> To you deniers:
> 
> When will trump show us his birth certificate and college transcripts? Why did he never ask Clinton or Bush to do that? The answer is simple.
> 
> *DONALD TRUMP IS A RACIST.*​





Cool the way you ask a question, I mean, a "question" and then answer it for us.


When I do that, I admit that it was a rhetorical question. 


You? Honesty is not the way you roll.


TO be clear, that is about you being a lefty, not you being black. 


I'm judging you by your actions and what they reveal of your character.


You loving that?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol, you know it.  I like how he posted that gish gallop list right after I posted #63.  These guys are like clockwork.  He will probably back out or disappear before he starts posting that muslims, mexicans, and women are races...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Those like you calling someone a racist is a joke and let me be clear and yes I consider your threads to be a big joke!

When Democrats pick their Nominee it will be either:

Biden who has a hell of a time remembering his own name and has so much baggage that Blacks will just say no.

Warren who has yet to have any orginal thought of her own and would put Blacks like you back into chains but with the Government being your slave master instead.

Sanders who is by far the craziest bastard of the three and would usher in a Trotsky style government...

So your three main choices are two old white men and a old white woman because it is clear Blacks like you will never vote for a gay man like Mayor Pete or an ex-Republican like Bloomberg because of your hate for the GOP!

Also what you failed to factor into your equation is two out of ten do not see Trump as a racist, and if he can get that to three out of ten then it kill your theory Blacks will swing this election.

Hispanics or more important in the 2020 election and Democrats need to worry more about their vote than the old Black vote...


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> What you don't want to believe is irrelevant to the reality that is. The vast majority of blacks don't like trump.



Hello, IM2. In your opinion, do the vast majority of "blacks" you claim "don't like trump," include a LARGE population of America's SEGREGATION-MINDED, INTRA RACIAL DISCRIMINATION & #HATE practicing #PRO_BLACK community members choosing to HARASS, Bully, Threaten, *INTIMIDATE *and Denigrate as "C^^NS, SELL-OUTS, and TRAITORS" our free thinking American friends, neighbors & co-workers of African descent CHOOSING to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN *individual unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness?

#EndIntraRacialDiscrimination #PreventHate #MentalHealth

*I AM A C**N?* by KSI 4,801,510 views 



 

Peace ♥


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Family Separations*
> 
> Family Separations Under Discussion
> 
> ...



It's a dang shame Trump did not begin arresting and prosecuting for Child Abuse & Maltreatment, large numbers of Primary Child Care Givers who attempted to unlawfully enter our country with their child or children in hand.

Frankly, my empathy & compassion for others has PRACTICAL limits.

In my opinion it's difficult to respect primary child caregivers FAILING to place *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being & physical health of children they CHOSE to create.

#TheLargerIssue #ArrestChildAbusers


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

According to the poll, 80% of those who were polled are ignorant and cannot properly evaluate propaganda.


----------



## westwall (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







But they should.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

What percentage of whites think Trump is racist??


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> What percentage of whites think Trump is racist??


Lol, just the ones on the left.  White lefties hate whites, and Jew lefties hate Jews.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > What percentage of whites think Trump is racist??
> ...


Cool....then maybe it's just the "black leftists" that hate whites, jews and etc.....

and the next time there is a story about a black guy killing a white guy and you folks go into your "look at those blacks" diatribes.....just call em "black leftists" -- that way you aren't grouping them in with all of the "good blacks" who are obviously conservative...

I mean after all...it is impossible to be a good black and not be a conservative black....

#MAGA


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


59% of blacks voted in 2016. 66% showed up for Obama. 

So 6 of the 8 will vote. We need the other two to show up


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 18, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


Do you think they can find their way to the polls, since the Democrats say they are too stupid (or lazy) to even go get a FREE ID???


----------



## blastoff (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


More blacks will vote for Trump in ‘20 than in ‘16.  There are afterall lots of smart black folks who ignore the many race pimps like you among them.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 18, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


To get screwed over again.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Why would any person, black or otherwise, think differently ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're not logical... Unless a NEW candidate flies in on Angel wings to rescue this lemming herd, I've already ASSESSED every match-up... They are all doomed to hell... BECAUSE -- they've given up nearly the ENTIRE political spectrum and are hiding out in the darkest leftmost corner... 

WHY they all RAN to that corner is fairly obvious.. *They don't want to agree with Trump ON ANYTHING.*. So they chose the "path least taken"... And that has them LEAVING THE FIELD of competition and playing behind their end zone... 

Just even 6 years ago, most of what Trump is doing was MAINSTREAM CENTER... You're knights have never BEEN in mainstream center of America psyche... They might as well be aliens or illegal aliens... 

I love your opening line...  It's the kind of sound you'd expect to hear from a cornered lemming...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


******* find everything they don't agree with ‘raysiss’.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> To you deniers:
> 
> When will trump show us his birth certificate and college transcripts? Why did he never ask Clinton or Bush to do that? The answer is simple.
> 
> *DONALD TRUMP IS A RACIST.*​



Same goes for his taxes that he promised to release


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > To you deniers:
> ...


Ted Cruz ain't white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



_*"What white people have to do is try and find out in their own hearts why it was necessary to have a ‘nig-ger’ in the first place, because I’m not a nig-ger, I’m a man. But if you think I’m a nig-ger, it means you need him. The question you’ve got to ask yourself, is, if you invented him, you the white people invented him, then you’ve got to find out why. And the future of the country depends on that, whether or not it is able to ask that question.”* _

*James Baldwin*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


You are racist. 
New polls show black support for Trump surging


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Trump is a racist. A bunch of white deniers who have never faced racism and call opposition to the racism of whites racism, have no words to offer on our conclusion about trump that are worthy of merit.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Trump has not been mainstream center. You're so far to the right that you think that. I am in the mainstream center bud. We oppose racism and other REAL injustices. We oppose the made up false oppression created by your side. You're so stupid that you are the one walking straight into the ocean while calling somebody else a lemming.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


that means 2 out of ten support him 20%! bad news for the left !


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...




  Wow...the pollsters are reaching maximum shrill this week.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 18, 2020)

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



  That is indeed bad news. Blacks are usually block voting like lemmings.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


Thanks Jew...you tell that ******.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Welcome, Aryan. I recommend you leave those sheep alone.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This quote is real food for thought. I've never looked at it that way, but I have thought about why the people who do this want to enforce a caste system in order to survive in Society. Those who need a "nigXXX" or a "submissive woman" or a brown skinned person to mow their lawns and clean their houses seem unable to survive independently and justify their own existence without demanding that others sacrifice themselves in order to satisfy their "needs."


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


******* are only suited for menial tasks. They are far too stupid and violent to be trusted with more complex high trust duties.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Maybe if we curtailed illegals coming here then the people would do their own lawns and such. Cannot have it both ways, Leftist, either you are for laws and against Sanctuary cities or you don’t care how these people are abused and used. Hypocrite. You should be ashamed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist. A bunch of white deniers who have never faced racism and call opposition to the racism of whites racism, have no words to offer on our conclusion about trump that are worthy of merit.


You’re a racist. That I know. Neither you nor I know Trump personally. So you’re guessing just like I am if he is or is not racist.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then explain the base scum that is a trump or pigpence or mcconnell or gaetz or graham or jeffress. They have not shown that they are qualified to do anything but go to the bathroom. Very stupid, very ignorant people who most of the time can't even read.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Donald Trump...though a Cheetoh dusted prick...is not a stupid person. As for the rest of those people...I assume they a politicians...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



The whore doesn't even know why he's being impeached. He doesn't know the most basic facts about the Constitution and our laws and established procedures. They are all scumbags who have never achieved anything of importance and never will. They are "people" with no integrity and no dignity. We are supposed to follow these little bitches around and vote for them while they wag their anatomical appendages? HAH!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Exactly. And that's the truth we need to hold to their faces. Of course they'll call you names, but that's just another example that validates what Baldwin says.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Explain the Squad, Adam Schiff, Ted Lieu, Eric Swalwell, Maxine Waters, Nadler, Warren, Sanders, etc. list is very long of incompetent people on BOTH sides.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Says the whining parasite. Thanks.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Trump is the dumbest one in the crowd. But you're a white supremacist pretending to be of the Nordic race with a fake Norwegian name, so you aren't too bright. So trump is Einstein to you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



_*"What white people have to do is try and find out in their own hearts why it was necessary to have a ‘nig-ger’ in the first place, because I’m not a nig-ger, I’m a man. But if you think I’m a nig-ger, it means you need him. The question you’ve got to ask yourself, is, if you invented him, you the white people invented him, then you’ve got to find out why. And the future of the country depends on that, whether or not it is able to ask that question.”* 
_
*James Baldwin*


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



The people whom you listed are trying to get something done and have a firm basis in the law. The scum I mentioned do not. They even run away and refuse to speak on their "ideas" about any issue and accept questions. It's basic cowardice.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

There is no surging black support for trump.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



_*"What white people have to do is try and find out in their own hearts why it was necessary to have a ‘nig-ger’ in the first place, because I’m not a nig-ger, I’m a man. But if you think I’m a nig-ger, it means you need him. The question you’ve got to ask yourself, is, if you invented him, you the white people invented him, then you’ve got to find out why. And the future of the country depends on that, whether or not it is able to ask that question.”* 
_
*James Baldwin*


----------



## MaryL (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


8 in ten people hate gravity because it makes them fall. Reality, it's so hateful and mean.It chooses to pick on us, us non  believers in gravity , its some kind of "ism" or other.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What race is he?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My ancestors are Jews from the old Soviet Union. Never owned slaves or used the “N” word. You’re reaching, Leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I see it the other way. So now what? Want to meet in an MMA ring and settle it or be civil and agree to disagree?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist. A bunch of white deniers who have never faced racism and call opposition to the racism of whites racism, have no words to offer on our conclusion about trump that are worthy of merit.


Feel free to post whatever you like, but remember that you, nor any other lefty, will EVER post a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  The most you will EVER do is post allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Tijn Von Ingersleben is not a Nordic name, you dim, pavement ape. Nor am I a white supremacist. If you would take the time you would notice that I favor NO GROUP over another. 
Now...do I hold some groups in higher regard? Sure. Jews, East Asians, and White Europeans have contributed greatly to this world...disproportionately so in fact. Yet no one is faultless.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a racist. A bunch of white deniers who have never faced racism and call opposition to the racism of whites racism, have no words to offer on our conclusion about trump that are worthy of merit.
> ...


You've been shown multiple examples of his racism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Thanks Tain. Jews indeed are the best of the best. I still recommend staying away from those sheep.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



You really need better self esteem than to call yourself a snow ape boy. You're a racist piece of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Negative. But you, definitely have. Don’t hide behind your skin color. You’re still an asshole.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm a glacier ******...get it correct.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

When the daily stormer openly supports you, you are a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Panel erupts over conversation of race, Trump*


The lady in the middle is a black conservative republican. There are black republicans who are not blind, stupid white butt kissing sellouts. Many of them recognize trumps racism and do not go to the lengths people like Ben Carson does to deny and excuse it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 19, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Yes, BULLDOG will have you laughing for hours.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Panel erupts over conversation of race, Trump*
> 
> 
> The lady in the middle is a black conservative republican. There are black republicans who are not blind, stupid white butt kissing sellouts. Many of them recognize trumps racism and do not go to the lengths people like Ben Carson does to deny and excuse it.



It' great we have people like you to help us remember that blacks can be racist too.

.....ignorant racists.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 19, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> 
> Are these the same polls that told us hillary would win in a landslide?


*An overwhelming majority of black voters — 85 percent — said in a new Hill-HarrisX poll that they would choose any Democratic presidential candidate over President Trump

Ninety-eight percent of black voters who identify as Democrat, and 72 percent of those who identify as independent said they would back whoever ultimately becomes the Democratic nominee over Trump. Just 12 percent of black voters who identify as Republican said the same. *

Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


Bazinga!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...


And that's directly from the "Trump has no path to the White House" polling company too!!


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

*white paternalism*

*White paternalism* is the belief that whites know what is best for people of other races, viewing them pretty much as overgrown children. It is racist since it assumes that whites know better than other races.

*Examples:*


*White man’s burden* – the duty of whites to help the lesser races. Used in the early 1900s to excuse imperialism.
*White saviour films* – where a white hero saves people of colour. “The Blind Side” (2009), “Dangerous Minds” (1995), etc
*Western imperialism* – which seeks not just control of land, trade and taxes like most empires, but goes beyond that to remaking subjects in its own image – Westernization.
*American and Australian policy on natives* – separating children from their parents to make them white; controlling what little land they have left.
*Whites adopting African children* – like Madonna and Angelina Jolie.
*White allies* – when they go beyond merely helping anti-racist causes to telling people of colour what to do, trying to take over.
*White paternalists love to:*


Point out the success of whites and the failures of blacks – Mugabe, Detroit, white inventions.
See blacks screw up or act like fools.
Talk down to blacks.
Tell blacks that they treat them better than anyone else would.
Tell blacks, in so many words, that they “saved” them from Africa.
*White paternalists hate it when:*


Blacks are not grateful to them.
Blacks get angry or say anything bad about whites.
You see that not just from white commenters on this blog, you see it in how they show blacks on American television. Black crime. Black buffoons. Black pathologies. Screwed-up or helpless black countries.

*White paternalists do not see:*


*Their failed record at handling the affairs of people of colour:* genocide, slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, taking their land, taking their children, screwing up their countries – Vietnam, El Salvador, Chile, Gaza, Congo and on and on.  They do not see that the most successful non-white country was one of the few countries they were not able to screw up: Japan, which shut out the West for hundreds of years.
*That much of their “success” was based on screwing up the very people they are now supposedly trying to “help”.* America was built on Indian land and black slave labour. The West was built on robbing the world through the Spanish, Portuguese, French and British empires. They do not see that they got to where they are through the barrel of a gun. They think it was through “values” or “institutions” or culture or genes.
*That just as whites know what is in their own best interest, so do blacks and Indians and Vietnamese and everyone else.* There is nothing special about white people. They point to Mugabe but not to Hitler or Stalin. They point to the black illegitimacy rate when it went over 20%, but not to the white illegitimacy rate when it went over 20%. They point to black street crime but not to Wall Street crime. Etc.
Whites say, “Where would you be without us?” Wrong: where would _they_ be without us!

white paternalism


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Malcome X calls you a traitor to your own race


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *white paternalism*
> 
> *White paternalism* is the belief that whites know what is best for people of other races, viewing them pretty much as overgrown children. It is racist since it assumes that whites know better than other races.
> 
> ...


Remember him?




hOW ABOUT THE SNOWFLAKE?


----------



## keepitreal (Jan 19, 2020)

ROFLMFAO 

Obama's have raked in $100 million dollars since leaving office 

Africans under Obama lost half their wealth
and lost the majority of homes due to foreclosure 
having only spent $10 billion of the promised $75 billion 
to help those most at risk, low income minorities, from losing their homes 

Now, they support Biden

ROFLMFAO


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...




Yes, but most Blacks are hoodwinked into not realizing that Obama was racist toward darkskinned Blacks. And he actually helped white HISP white Arabs white Indians & lgbt far, far more than he helped Black America.

Coupled with how most Blacks don't realize that Trump has scooped up those darkskinned Blacks who Obama/the Dems abandoned in 2010.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> hOW ABOUT THE SNOWFLAKE?




This is extremely false, and slanderous, of you to falsely correlate that white paternalism definition onto Rachel Dolezal. Rachel  represented something very different than what she was falsely painted as.

don't forget....She was the director of an NAACP chapter/office in fact and one can only gain that position, by way of, *protecting and representing the negro people regarding their demands within the local cimmunity*.  Which is the exact opposite of paternalism. 

It is heartbreaking to see truly, evil, demonic White people, and negros too --when they start making Rachel Dolezal appear as a racist or paternal. Thats when considering how she idolized Black people, and her service to Black interests in it's truest form.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


8 In 10 Black Americans would be correct.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen


Maybe YOU need to STFU and LISTEN


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 19, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> This quote is real food for thought. I've never looked at it that way, but I have thought about why the people who do this want to enforce a caste system in order to survive in Society. Those who need a "nigXXX" or a "submissive woman" or a brown skinned person to mow their lawns and clean their houses seem unable to survive independently and justify their own existence without demanding that others sacrifice themselves in order to satisfy their "needs."



Mowing lawns or cleaning houses appears to be a second-order effect of the invention of "inferior" humans.  These second-order effects cannot also be the cause of the invention of the N!gger.  I am not sure as to what Baldwin meant to express, or what he suspected to necessitate of the invention, of course.  The reason why there was a need to invent that, I would posit, is the need to look down upon someone, some group(s), in order to feel superior.  Designated as inferior, that then also justified the (chattel) slavery of persons of color or women, the subservient position, and the lowly, back-breaking work assigned to Them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...


Trump is THAT bad


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 19, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



I myself think that the economy is on a roll and has been since around 2010 and trump has basically shown himself to be an ignorant know nothing and not wanting to learn anything.  One link below and you could show me a link and I could show you a link, on and on, but Blacks in general at this time, don't trust or vote republican who to this day, favor the very wealthy.  Look at how the republicans do voter suppression against Blacks in the southern states. Another link for that.
Trump claims he should take credit for black job gains. Here are the facts

Georgia Is Really Good at Making It Hard for Black People to Vote, Study Finds


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Panel erupts over conversation of race, Trump*
> ...



Since nothing I am saying is racist, it means you're trying to call me one because I oppose racism. Whites who use this tactic are generally racists.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Obamas wife was dark skinned. And Obama actually did help black. Had he done what we wanted, he would not have lasted one term. He did the best he could. The next black president will be able to do more.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can can claim to have shown me as many examples of evidence of Trump's racism as you like, but you will NEVER be able to show me or anybody else where you did this, and you most certainly will NEVER be able to re quote any of them.  This is because you are only able to post allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallup, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


If Malcolm X is speaking today, we most certainly need to listen. But he's not. And since you don't know jack shit about Malcolm X but use this statement like you racists use 2 sentences from Dr. King, rest assured that if X was alive today republicans would have a problem.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Trump is a racist. You've been shown that. End of discussion.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Panel erupts over conversation of race, Trump*
> 
> 
> The lady in the middle is a black conservative republican. There are black republicans who are not blind, stupid white butt kissing sellouts. Many of them recognize trumps racism and do not go to the lengths people like Ben Carson does to deny and excuse it.



I see you posted a video, but that you are not able to isolate and post any evidence that Trump is a racist from it.

Lots of people allege Trump is a racist, but NONE of them have a shred of evidence that he is any such thing.  Allegations, accusations,  and assumptions are not evidence.  There is no quantity of them, even when combined, that can make them into evidence either.  Evidence of his racism would have to be something that Trump really did say or do that proves he believes his race is superior to another.  Not a secondhand quote where somebody else claims he said something either, it has to be something that Trump said himself.  Anybody can allege trump said something racist, but only Trump can say it.  Do you have even a shred of actual evidence to post here, or are you going to continue posting allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, and propaganda, and then claim it to be some kind of evidence?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Indeed, you have NO CHOICE to end the discussion of Trump racism with an empty allegation that he is a racist, and a claim that actual evidence has been posted somewhere that you cannot disclose.  Naturally,  there is some reason why you shouldn't repeat this information that is in the secret location.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



Well bro....lemme tell ya u is usin a honkie Newz-paper with a terrible record for hiring blacks...btw...
An u isn't hangin wid da same brutha's I is.....cuz they all be loving da orange man bro....yessum!
U.S. Agency Upholds Complaint by Blacks At Washington Post


JO


----------



## justoffal (Jan 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...




OH MY GOD>>>>> AWESOME DUDE!

JO


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 19, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


8 out of 10 viewed Trump as a racist without having a shred of evidence that proves he is a racist.  This means that 8 out of 10 rely upon plantation propaganda instead of facts.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> ...



A nice big fat blunt made up of making your own paycheck and getting free from the Dem plantation.
The high is amazing!

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jan 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Trust me....it...like the poser who posted it....is a jilted set of numbers.

JO


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> ...


Just about all blacks think White People are racists......but this only proves that just about all blacks are racist themselves. 
Mitt Romney got 5% of black support...and now Trump has over 20%.....so he's making progress. 
All the Dems need now is a cop shooting/unarmed black thug and they're back in business.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


Eight of 10 black Americans have IQs of 80 or less. Coincidence?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You like to cherry-pick like in your signature 




My response to your signature


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Obamas wife was dark skinned...




I agree. That decades-old love, was very apparent.  

But please remember that that love for Michelle did not start in, 2007, when he realized that *America would not accept him as the leader unless non-Blacks saw him openly, overtly spitting on* his own Black people.  

For example, reflect on the many racist White cops who gunned down unarmed darkskinned Blacks from 2009-'16;
Obama/Eric Holder investigated nearly 300 cops over that period, for civil rights violations. And they never charged so much, as one cop ---including the racist rentAcop who murdered Trayvon.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist. You've been shown that...



If this is indeed true, then what do you feel America was shown when...

*Trump embraced legislation that gave $$$$ to agricultural HBCU and to negro Farmers.
*In December 2016 he let the world know that his Admin would initially include a darkskinned negro as head of a Cabinet, and another one as a member of his private, six (6) member elite economists team.
*Trump worked with KimK (on First Step Act) to let thousands of negros out of prison during 2018-'19
*Trump included Blacks in his jobs frontier so now the Black unemployment rate down to its lowest in 50yrs whereas Obama couldn't get it down that low, so quickly.
*When Trump once told '_the squad_' to go back and help their native countries, *then come back home to the USA* and teach us that success ---did you help remind people of that? Or did you help exclude that part, in order to deem Trump as a racist?
*Trump called Sweden's President and ordered him to release a darkskinned Negro rapper (A$AP Rocky) from jail last year.
*What about last year, when the Dayton OH shooter/terrorist supported the Dem's Presidential candidate Liz Warren??...did you treat Warren like we are brainwashed to treat Trump? whenever neo-Nazi's chant Trump's name ---without his endorsement??




Peace


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Eight of 10 black Americans have IQs of 80 or less. Coincidence?




It is only a coincidence, if it is also a coincidence that 80% of Blacks [since 1865] get confined to lives within American ghettos ---_thanks to racial-profiling in home-loans (redlining?) and especially in jobs and of course in law enforcement practices_.  Yes. Same ghettos with education systems that are indeed "ghetto" because the ghetto schools gets sent those faculty members who are unmotivated and/or barely-certified. Same ghetto education systems which do *not* produce the scholars who write the questions we see on reputable IQ tests.

Now sure, you can take the easy route and blame *the products* of such a horrid system ---when decade after decade, they score low on that IQ test. But then most intelligent, fairminded humans won't dare join you in blaming them.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Eight of 10 black Americans have IQs of 80 or less. Coincidence?
> ...


Really? Then why are American blacks such failures and why are blacks failure the world over?

BTW, I would ask you who is more "fair-mined", you or me?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

Meathead said:


> ... why are blacks failure the world over?



LOL


sure, whatever you say...


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ... why are blacks failure the world over?
> ...


That's like being the world's tallest midget, ain't it?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...




So?

What's your solution?   What should President Trump say to convince African Americans he's cool?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 19, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...



In 2020 I believe the Democratic Party is in for a rude awakening when a growing population of RESPONSIBLE Americans of African descent use their voting power to denounce the HATEFUL, Anti-American values practicing Democrat Party. 




 

 
#TheLargerIssue #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination #PreventHate

*"Look into the #DemocraticParty...these are the true #racist."* ~Lee Green

*"Black Democrat #WalkAway after Discovering Truth Of Democratic Party"* by Lee Green 149,046 views


Plz LIKE & SHARE

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *white paternalism*
> 
> *White paternalism* is the belief that whites know what is best for people of other races, viewing them pretty much as overgrown children. It is racist since it assumes that whites know better than other races.



Hi, IM2. Is this man treating apparent emotionally troubled adults like they are overgrown children?

Black American Men 'Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women'


Peace.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


You're dealing with a ding-bat.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No, but is it more like ... _being able to provide accurate info for helping _*you*_ to create fairer opinions?_


----------



## justoffal (Jan 19, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



They were careful not to show questionnaire.
Missy likely leading questions.

Jo


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 20, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do we offer free ids?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 20, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


If you think blacks will vote for Trump in any large number, you are living in la la land.  It is not going to happen.  Stop deceiving yourself.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't like Trump, but what has changed for Black Americans since Trump took office? How has he made it worse?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Wha


IM2 said:


> To you deniers:
> 
> When will trump show us his birth certificate and college transcripts? Why did he never ask Clinton or Bush to do that? The answer is simple.
> 
> *DONALD TRUMP IS A RACIST.*​


What does a birth certificate and college transcripts have to do with race?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *white paternalism*
> 
> *White paternalism* is the belief that whites know what is best for people of other races, viewing them pretty much as overgrown children. It is racist since it assumes that whites know better than other races.
> 
> ...


So, you belong to black paternalism. Always telling whites what we do or should do, what we don't do or shouldn't do,


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You post articles of blacks calling Trump racist, but where is the proof that he actually is racist? Saying so doesn't make it so, like you do.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...




  If there were ever a Racist President it was Obama


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Than you really don't have a candidate that speaks to mainstream center and YOUR views.. Let's cut to the nub here since this is really politics and not race...

  Which one of the pandering clowns juggling catch phrases on the list of Dem Candidates speaks for YOU????  

You really into hobbling Daymon John or Oprah as Millionaires??  Charles Barkley or Ursula Jones or Ken Chenault???  Making them into hosts for blood sucking socialism ????


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2020)

You have no VIAble candidates anywhere on the political spectrum that is NOT the deepest leftmost dark corner.. 

Trump's got 91 yards of the 100 yard field of play to himself... And he's using most of it to win people over by EXECUTING plays quite expertly..  He'll be fixing the homeless problem right after letting folks buy appliances tthat work right....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are always using racist terms when it comes to white people.

Face it, you are a racist.  You hate white people for some reason.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are a racist.  You've shown that too.  That was never a discussion.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*


And they all vote Demonrat like the black sheep they are


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 20, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> You post articles of blacks calling Trump racist, but where is the proof that he actually is racist? Saying so doesn't make it so, like you do.






 
Is Donald Trump aware #ChildAbuse stats reveal #AmericanKids of #AfricanDescent experience our Nation's HIGHEST rate of UNHEALTHY potentially life scarring Child Abuse!





⚠️ Strong Language

Child Abusing #PROBLACK Women Are Destroying #TheBlackCommunity:


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 20, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> If you think blacks will vote for Trump in any large number, you are living in la la land. It is not going to happen. Stop deceiving yourself.


 

 

⚠️ Strong Language

This extremely disturbing *NSFW, SALTY LANGUAGE* broadcast features an apparent troubled #PROBLACK community member passionately sharing HATE w/ our world.

*"The real reason Kanye is a cooon* ~Mechee X"


Peace.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 20, 2020)

man0man I sure do hope that IM2  ---_or others who have claimed President Trump is a racist_--- would come speak in intelligent truths/help me comprehend their way of thinking regarding why acts like these I listed (below) help make Trump a racist.




Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> ...
> 
> *Trump embraced legislation that gave $$$$ to agricultural HBCU and to negro Farmers: Trump signs bill restoring funding for black colleges
> *In December 2016 he let the world know that his Admin would initially include a darkskinned negro as head of a Cabinet, and another one as a member of his private, six (6) member elite economists team.
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> man0man I sure do hope that IM2  ---_or others who have claimed President Trump is a racist_--- would come speak in intelligent truths/help me comprehend their way of thinking regarding why acts like these I listed (below) help make Trump a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump Thinks It's Racist To Give Federal Funding To Historically Black College and Universities
How Trump speaks to black Americans says a lot about his vision for this country - CNNPolitics
Trump Administration Quietly Rolls Back Civil Rights Efforts Across Federal Government — ProPublica
BREAKING: Trump Administration Launches Attack on Core Civil Rights Protection | National Fair Housing Alliance
Trump Primed On Gutting Agencies of Civil Rights Authority - The New Journal and Guide
Donald Trump’s war on civil rights is intensifying.

His top advisor is a white supremacist.

Leaked emails from Stephen Miller to Breitbart bathed in racism, white nationalism, Nazi literature
The Creepy Racist Network Behind Trump Aide Stephen Miller
Leaked emails reveal Trump aide Stephen Miller's white nationalist views
Stephen Miller's private emails just got leaked. And they're explosive.

His friends Steve Bannon and Roger Stone are racists.

Steve Bannon Racism Accusations: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
Is Steve Bannon racist? Let's find out!

Steve Bannon: 'Let them call you racist ... Wear it as a badge of honor'

Former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon on Saturday told a crowd of far-right French politicians to let people label them as "racist," and to consider it "a badge of honor."

Bannon, a senior advisor to U.S. President Donald Trump, attended the party congress of France's far-right National Front in the French city of Lille, where he also met with the political party's leader, Marine Le Pen.

Clad in his usual field coat and khakis, Bannon stood on stage to address the seated crowd of party elites, who were dressed in suits.

"Let them call you racist. Let them call you xenophobes. Let them call you nativists," he said. “Wear it as a badge of honor. Because every day, we get stronger and they get weaker.”

Steve Bannon: 'Let them call you racist ... Wear it as a badge of honor'
7 Steve Bannon Quotes On Race That Are Seriously Concerning

A comprehensive guide to Trump ally Roger Stone, a racist, sexist conspiracy theorist
Roger Stone, Riot Organizer and Unapologetic Racist, Is the Trump Campaign’s Best Friend – Alternet.org
Trump Ally Roger Stone's Scrubbed Tweets: "Stupid Negro," "Fat Negro," "Muff-Diver," "Elitist C*nt," "DIE BITCH"

trump is appointing racist judges to federal courts.

Trump Is Appointing Racist Fake-News Purveyors to the Federal Bench

Then there is this.

In context: Trump's racial comments about federal judge
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...-furious-Trump-brands-immigrants-rapists.html
https://globalnews.ca/video/4369006...exicans-rapists-was-peanuts-next-to-the-truth

Birtherism, Central Park 5, DOJ racism case...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You call me a racist for opposing racism. You are an idiot.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > man0man I sure do hope that IM2  ---_or others who have claimed President Trump is a racist_--- would come speak in intelligent truths/help me comprehend their way of thinking regarding why acts like these I listed (below) help make Trump a racist.
> ...



Often, cries of RACISM raise my eyebrows. Here's why:

'
'

How_I_Learned_I_Am_Racist_Much_Like_Donald_Trump @ ArisCool.com: free web pages



 

 

 

Peace


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 21, 2020)

trump and pigpence are racists, and also misogynists, and likely are anti-semitic, islamaphobic, and homophobic, as well. My father's ancestors arrived from Ireland in the 1840's. My mother's family arrived from Russia, Poland, and Lituania in the 1910's, so I guess that I am classified as "white" in this craziness. I am an American. I call it as I see it. These people are racist.

There. Done.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 21, 2020)

The leftist posters here are insane.

The neverending venting seems to do more harm than good.

They must lose every branch of government.

Stomp them into the dust in November


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 21, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> trump and pigpence are racists, and also misogynists, and likely are anti-semitic, islamaphobic, and homophobic, as well.... ..... These people are racist.
> 
> There. Done.


Is this true, or did you hear it on CNN?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > man0man I sure do hope that IM2  ---_or others who have claimed President Trump is a racist_--- would come speak in intelligent truths/help me comprehend their way of thinking regarding why acts like these I listed (below) help make Trump a racist.
> ...


Nice gish gallop list.  Too bad you can't pick a single item in that list that proves Trump  is a racist.  It's amazing the lengths people will go to to produce these long gish gallop lists to use in place of evidence that Trump is a racist.  Unfortunately,  it does not matter how many allegations, dismissed cases, secondhand quotes, or propaganda are on a gish gallop list if NONE are actual evidence of racism


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




IME  8 of 10 blacks believe all whites are racist so what difference does it make?


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > man0man I sure do hope that IM2  ---_or others who have claimed President Trump is a racist_--- would come speak in intelligent truths/help me comprehend their way of thinking regarding why acts like these I listed (below) help make Trump a racist.
> ...



Thanks for replying and especially, for posting exhibits to try to solidify your stance on Trump.

_You cool with discussing your Links, one by one?_  For example, reflect on the first link you posted. It's from 2017.  Whereas I posted a link that is 4 weeks old, and my link included this excerpt:



> President Donald Trump on Thursday signed a bipartisan bill that will permanently provide more than $250 million a year to the nation’s historically black colleges and universities...In signing the bill, Trump said historically black schools have “never had better champions in the White House.”...“When I took office, I promised to fight for HBCUs, and my administration continues to deliver,” Trump said. “A few months ago, funding for HBCUs was in jeopardy. But the White House and Congress came together and reached a historic agreement.”



So it's ordeals like that example, which cause me to want to delve into your links you posted to experience your reasoning & rationale which steer you down anti-Trump paths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No.  I call you a racist because you behave like a racist.  

That is pretty simple.  Moron.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 21, 2020)

squeeze berry said:


> IME  8 of 10 blacks believe all whites are racist so what difference does it make?



This.  If 8 out of 10 think all whites are racist, there is not much sense doing such a poll asking if they view ANY whites as racist.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Trump is doomed in Nov.
> ...





DO YOU SUPPORT THE RACIST BIDEN? Black libs only like whites if their lib.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


Is that the same racist who took orders from the black man most of you here still think is a Kenyan for 8 years?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Nah, you call me a racist for opposing racism.

That is pretty simple.  Moron.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> ...



trump has a record of racist behavior that spans 50 years. His father was a racist and when Donald took over the company the rules didn't change. There are testimonies from people working for him who say so. Whites such as yourself want to cite singular occurrences  like him basically being forced to sign a funding bill for HBCU's as some example of his not being racist. Meanwhile he has appointed over 150 right wing racists onto federal benches.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is the black half of this kenyan guy the only half that has any political value?


----------



## miketx (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Poll: Clinton by a landslide.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


the latest poll shows 9 out of 10 posters here think i am 2 is a racist....


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ethos Logos Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So there is evidence of racism out there somewhere, but you can't post a single example here?  The reason why you will NEVER be posting any evidence here that proves Trump is a racist is because the only things out there are allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.    As long as you never isolate a specific example to post here, you can continue to ALLEGE that there is evidence out there somewhere, but you will NEVER be able to post a shred of evidence here.

Your next post on this thread absolutely will not contain the evidence.  I will quote this prediction if you post anything else on this thread.  Go on now, post your next allegation, dismissed case, gush gallop, secondhand quote, or propaganda.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 22, 2020)

So IM2 is actually just a Cracker Snowflake troll who hates Donald Trump and is posing as a black man?   Much like "RightWinger" actually IS a "RightWinger".

Typical of the hateful, deceptive Left.

Yes, it makes sense.  Whoever pointed it out....good job.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 22, 2020)

"...*769 Democrat-leaning registered voters*..."

Pretty much kills any notion of a "random sample," doesn't it?  What if it were a sample among "Republican-leaning registered voters"?  Would that also be a "random sample"?

Gimmeafukkinbreak.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Whites such as yourself want to cite singular occurrences  like him basically being forced to sign a funding bill for HBCU's as some example of his not being racist...



Since I cited more than just one single occurrence, then is that fair of you to say?  And please, can you show proof that he was forced to sign it?

_Also, can we discuss the articles you posted?_


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> trump has a record of racist behavior that spans 50 years. His father was a racist and when Donald took over the company the rules didn't change. There are testimonies from people working for him who say so.



What is it with lefties and hearsay?  I hope you don't need to rely on hearsay or secondhand quotes to paint Trump as a racist.

Congrats though, for seeing that one needs to go back 50 years just to find actual race related allegations and dismissed cases.  This means you are not going to try making mexicans, women, and muslims into races like most lefties do.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Too bad white boys. Pictures of trump posing with black people don't prove anything. Most of us know trump is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The police and death penalty are RACIST???  I thought white folks had issues with these things also? 

You're not ever gonna fix Friday Night Fights in Chicago without the police dude... 

Or with black folks urging their 4 ft children to attack police and dump liquids on them....


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 22, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> trump and pigpence are racists,





 


 
#WalkAway #EndHate #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination

Hi. No doubt Donald Trump & the GOP welcomes & appreciates the support this sensible, loving, free-thinking American chooses to offer.

*“The Left Has Become So Extremely Dehumanizing”* 34,374 views


Peace.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


I wouldnt have thought you would be the guy to point out black stupidity. Thats an embarrassing stat!


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > trump and pigpence are racists,
> ...


Your posts fucking suck. You must be a real loser to make the same post over and over again for the last 5 years. Youre a weak ass debater and a complete imbecile. Your memes are some real serial killer inspired shit too. The FBI needs to keep an eye on your crazy ass.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 22, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Your posts fucking suck. You must be a real loser to make the same post over and over again for the last 5 years. Youre a weak ass debater and a complete imbecile. Your memes are some real serial killer inspired shit too. The FBI needs to keep an eye on your crazy ass.



Hi, Godboy. I'm sorry you feel that way.

Peace.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Your posts fucking suck. You must be a real loser to make the same post over and over again for the last 5 years. Youre a weak ass debater and a complete imbecile. Your memes are some real serial killer inspired shit too. The FBI needs to keep an eye on your crazy ass.
> ...


That doesnt cut it. Stop being a complete weirdo, and never post those lunatic crafted memes again.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 23, 2020)

Eight in ten, huh?  Wow, that’s 80%.  Which means 20% don’t think Trump is a racist.  First go-round Trump got more black votes than expected, 8%.  If he comes anywhere near 20% of the black vote the dims are fucked and they know it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 24, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What don't you like about Trump?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



The truth is not embarrassing.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

blastoff said:


> Eight in ten, huh?  Wow, that’s 80%.  Which means 20% don’t think Trump is a racist.  First go-round Trump got more black votes than expected, 8%.  If he comes anywhere near 20% of the black vote the dims are fucked and they know it.


Just because some blacks don't think he's a racist means they are going to vote for him. trump won't get close to 20 percent. You guys all fail to remember that trump lost the popular vote in 2016. He did not get into office with an overwhelming victory. He lost by 3 million votes and was given the office by a fluke rare occurrence.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It is in this case.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 24, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...


Ffing hell you guys are funny.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 24, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Know what’s even more stupid?  The people who voted for Obama


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have to admit, Obama always sided with black criminals over white cops. That definitely raises some flags.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


What absolute nonsense.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 24, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


He was a real president, a real statesman and leader. What we have now is a travesty.  An embarrassment and an danger to the republic. Anyone who thinks anything about Drumph is what this country needs is either mentally challenged or an absolute fool. Historians rank Obama as the 12th best president ever.  Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president  You are obviously just very prejudiced.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



No it's not. Trump is a racist and you have denied racism every chance you get. You have created in your mind a twisted equivalence whereby pointing out continuing racism done by whites as racist because a person states the race of the people committing the acts of racism. So you are going to deny the well proven fact that trump is a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


No he didn't.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Know what’s even more stupid? The trump supporter.

And Obama was no racist.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Do you have an example of the opposite happening? I didn't think so. Your 3 word response isnt going to cut it in a debate. Do you have facts or not?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You think everything is racist. It comes as no surprise that you've added Trump to that LOOOOOOONG list.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It's really hilarious.  You are asking me for proof that Obama WASN'T a racist.  As anyone who has knowledge of argumentation and logic knows: one cannot prove a negative.  As well, you fail to provide any documentation that he was indeed a racist and that he, as you claim, "always sided with black criminals over white cops."  Where is your concrete evidence to prove Obama "sided with black criminals over white cops"?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Wrong. YOU think I think everything is racist. trump has a 50 year record of racism and that's why I say he's a racist


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


He has none.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


No, show me a time when obama sided with a white person against a black criminal.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 24, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I didn't like him before he became prez. He is arrogant. A womanizer. Belittles a child for wanting the government to help with global warming. He is a liar (which most politician are, thus I really don't like any politicians).He had illegal immigrant children taken from their families. These are to name a few.


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








He does?  What about his golf clubs that he opened to blacks when no other golf club in that are would do so?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your inability to post a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist demonstrates that you are fully aware that there is absolutely zero such evidence.  When you perpetuate the notion that Trump is a racist while you also know that there is no evidence to support this claim, you are attempting to deceive people.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What about his gutting civil rights, taking white supremacists off the terrorist watch list while adding a category for black protest groups? What about his appointing racist judges in the federal court? There is no club that could legally exclude blacks after discrimination was outlawed in public accommodations in the 1960's.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong.  There is no evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Lefties have compiled 50 years worth of allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda, but they STILL can't find a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  

You STILL have not been able to post anything besides allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.  Not a shred of evidence or quote that proves he is a racist.  I told you that you would NEVER be able to post any actual evidence, and here you are still trying to perpetuate this racism notion that you know you can't substantiate.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Emotionally or politically generated allegations of racism are not evidence of racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I have posted evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Nope. There is 50 years of evidence that trump is a racist start with Nixons DOJ busting trump for racial discrimination in housing.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


But facts are.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 24, 2020)

Ifanigga calls Don a racist he is probably pissed because he wasn't pardoned.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 24, 2020)

Doral was under Lennar as GC and a large part of the subs and their employees were over tanned or Cuban. They all got a kick out of the guy and joked around( and did GREAT work)


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







Please explain how he has done any of that.  You spew a lot of poo, but there are no facts to back it up.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The reason why you won't post any link to, or a reat ofthe evidence that you claim to have posted is because you have not posted any.  If you had any evidence, you most certainly would have posted it many times.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If this was an attempt to mm post some specific evidence that is not allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda, you have failed miserably.  Go ahead and post a specific piece of evidence that is isolated from all the allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes and propaganda.  Just one, and make sure it is actual evidence.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 25, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I happen to agree with everything that you state, and most people that dislike him(that I know) say the same. To add to what you pointed out, I don't like his divisive rhetoric. He comes off as ignorant as well as arrogant, which is a dangerous combination for someone in his position.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I've done this more than once. trump is a racist, whether or  not you agree with me saying this doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I've done this more than once. trump is a racist, whether or  not you agree with me saying this doesn't matter.


----------



## westwall (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Opinion is not fact

All you have ever posted is opinion. 

Try again.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


10 out of 10 sheep bleat.

Poll finds...


----------



## Toro (Jan 25, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



And some of the places that benefited the most from EU transfers and infrastructure projects in the U.K. voted for Brexit. 

Economics only matter to a point.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Blah, blah, blah.

Your posts say:"I'm a white man and I say trump isn't a racist because I don't seem him shouting racial slurs or promoting what I think are overtly racist policies. Although I  as a white man has never faced racism, I am the ultimate authority on what is  racist. trump coming down the escalator calling Mexicans rapists and murderers is not an example of racism. Neither is his calling African nations shitholes. Neither is his birtherism."

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*

_“As a white person and someone who has never had to face racism, you really cannot know what racism feels like or is or where it starts and finishes. You can guess and speculate, but until a day comes when you can turn black and then walk in that black man's shoes for at least a day, you are not qualified to make demands or tell us what racism is, what is true and what is false or what a person of color goes through in a life time. Or how it would be better for them to just suck it up._

_That is for a person of color to say. Someone with first hand experience, and not just a bystander with a biased attitude.”_
* 
Anonymous non white internet forum poster

*


----------



## westwall (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








"Racial humility".  What a load of bullshit.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I would love to see the secret place where evidence that Trump is a racist has been posted.  I've seen lefties claim to have previously posted evidence of his racism but none of them can EVER link to where they did this, and none them can EVER re post the evidence that they claim to have posted.  

You have NEVER posted a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist, and you NEVER will.  The most you will ever be able to do is post alegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.

The next thing you post on this thread, if you post anything, absolutely will not contain evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What an idiot.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 25, 2020)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Obama? I agree. He sided with criminals on multiple occasions.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 25, 2020)

Scamp said:


> This just in...New Poll shows 8 of 10 Blacks view 8 of 10 Whites as racists.


/——/ Fake poll of 1088 random Blacks. From your link buried under two more links:


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Your posts say:"I'm a white man and I say trump isn't a racist because I don't seem him shouting racial slurs or promoting what I think are overtly racist policies. Although I  as a white man has never faced racism, I am the ultimate authority on what is  racist. trump coming down the escalator calling Mexicans rapists and murderers is not an example of racism. Neither is his calling African nations shitholes. Neither is his birtherism."
> 
> *
> *


Trump never called all Mexicans rapists, and you acknowledgedon't this in the following thread:  Trump, Mexicans, and Rapists  If you want to sound credible when talking about racism, you should learn which 5 races are recognized as such by the US Census.  This would stop you from posting about Mexicans as if they were a race.  If you were to learn to differentiate race from nationality, you could stop making bigoted claims that Mexicans are a race, and you would be able to see that nations that are shitholes does not mean races that are shitholes.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

*Cohen calls Trump a racist: 'In private, he's even worse'*


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Why would any person, black or otherwise, think differently ?





Because only assholes are claiming he is racist.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trump is a racist. A bunch of white deniers who have never faced racism and call opposition to the racism of whites racism, have no words to offer on our conclusion about trump that are worthy of merit.





With all due respect, you are a drooling moron.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It is one thing to vote on matters other than economic self interest.


It is another to believe that someone who is benefiting your economic self interest, is actually hating you based on race and wanting to hurt you, but somehow failing at it, so it makes sense to vote against him before he figures out how to stop helping you....


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2020)

[


EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your posts say:"I'm a white man and I say trump isn't a racist because I don't seem him shouting racial slurs or promoting what I think are overtly racist policies. Although I  as a white man has never faced racism, I am the ultimate authority on what is  racist. trump coming down the escalator calling Mexicans rapists and murderers is not an example of racism. Neither is his calling African nations shitholes. Neither is his birtherism."
> ...


I am very credible about race, far more than you. Trump is a racist, his comments about Mexico was racist. His comment about shithole nations only referred to black nation and that makes it a racist comment. The fact he only challenged the citizenship of non white presidential candidates is racist. I know how racism manifests itself in todays world. Jim Crow overt style racism went out of style long ago. donald trump is a racist piece of shit and I'd suggest you start studying aversive racism, modern racism and "colorblind" racism so you can learn why I can call trump a racist.

NEXT!


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> ...




THe way you do that is racist. The way you did this is racist. YOu are a racist. 


I don't know IM2, it is kind of a lame game. When does the fun start? How do we keep score?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> ...


You don't appear to be credible when you repeatedly allege that Trump is a racist when you cannot post a shred of evidence that proves he is any such thing.

You don't appear to be credible when you cannot post what race Mexicans are.

You don't appear to be credible when you allege that derogatory comments directed towards blacks or countries where lots of blacks live are automatically racist, even in the absence of proof that the comments were because of their race and not because of their actions.

You don't appear to be credible when you ignore Trump's birtherism challenge to the white Ted Cruz and only focus on the challenge to Obama's.

You certainly do not sound credible when you talk of racism without being able to demonstrate that you even know which five races are recognized by the US Census.  You couldn't list the five races if you tried.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf

*+*

**
*+*

*Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules
New rules may make it easier to deny loans to people of color.*
Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules

*=*

_a racist motherfucker gone full circle._
*

*


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> 
> *+*
> 
> ...


Gish gallop in its purest form.  Isolate an item and explain how it is racist.  Gish gallop itself is not evidence of racism.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> ...




He can't. He won't. He knows that if he tries, he loses. So he won't try.


BUt he will never admit it.


IF he starts to try, when you start to crush him, he will change the subject.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.clearinghouse.net/chDocs/public/FH-NY-0024-0034.pdf
> ...



oh for fuck's sake.  i gave the link where that is from.  you don't know?  it was from the....

now understand this part real good, m'k?

a LAWSUIT ... from the US GOV... where donny & daddy drumpf were sued for housing discrimination.  donny - who has bragged about never settling - cause that means one is guilty............

settled that suit.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



i always back up what i say.    the link is credible & cannot be debated.

you, cartoon boy - can't even keep it straight that i am a SHE, no matter how many times i've told you.  your ability to absorb facts is sorely lacking.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What a comeback!  You're not only an idiot, you're pathetic.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 25, 2020)

Folks,
You did get the memo that IM2 is actually a white guy.....didn't you?

What's that you say?  Radial Leftists would never do such a thing?
Yeah....ok.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Dismissed cases are not evidence. The last thing you should ever consider using as evidence is a dismissed case.

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I already explained that all lefties can post are allegations, gish gallop, dismissed cases, propaganda, or secondhand quotes.  

Dismissed cases are not evidence. The last thing you should ever consider using as evidence is a dismissed case.

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Everyone knows that plenty of people and companies settle lawsuits to just settle them, not because they are guilty.


Your pretense otherwise, is you being dishonest.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



lol... you are trying to peddle that it was dismissed because there was no evidence & therefore thrown outa court.  auCONtraire.

they settled & that is why it was dismissed.

*In 1975, Trump agreed to a consent decree, whereby no admission of wrongdoing would be given, however, his management company was ordered to take out ads telling ethnic minorities that they were welcome to seek housing at Trump properties.
The FBI released hundreds of pages related to a 1970s housing discrimination lawsuit against Trump*

& CONsidering the most recent activety where trump's HUD will now make it easier to discriminate, doesn't help yer spin.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...






*"no admission of wrongdoing" *


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



mmmmm & everyone knows that plenty of people & companies settle lawsuits to just settle them, not because they are innocent, but to have a lesser 'punishment' imposed.

donny said he never settles & that is just plain lying.  also given his track record, it's more than likely he settled cause he was guilty.  good people don't rip off other people whether it's for  a fraudulent university, a sham charity foundation, or  in housing.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




So, your primary piece of evidence that he is racist, is an ancient case, that was never ruled on, and you make a number of assumptions, to get to where you want to be.


YOu have NOTHING.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



*In 1975, Trump agreed to a consent decree,*

*CONSENT DECREE*

n. an order of a judge based upon an agreement, almost always put in writing, between the parties to a lawsuit instead of continuing the case through trial or hearing. It cannot be appealed unless it was based upon fraud by one of the parties (he lied about the situation), mutual mistake (both parties misunderstood the situation) or if the court does not have jurisdiction over the case or the parties. Obviously, such a decree is almost always final and non-appealable since the parties worked it out. *A consent decree is a common practice when the government has sued to make a person or corporation comply with the law (improper securities practices, pollution, restraints of trade, conspiracy) or the defendant agrees to the consent decree (often not to repeat the offense) in return for the government not pursuing criminal penalties. *In general a consent decree and a consent judgment are the same.
Legal Dictionary - Law.com


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The case was in fact dismissed,  and all allegations predating the order.  Read again, DISMISSED and ALLEGATIONS.  This is not my wording,  its is the court's.  

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




And so, there was never an official ruling, or judgement. And you have nothing but your self serving assumptions.


*"no admission of wrongdoing "*
*
*
And that is your best piece of evidence....


you lose.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



it sure was ruled upon.  donny & daddy drumpf had to take out ads for the 'coloreds' to let them know they can rent in their buildings.  

donny is also trying to kill anti housing discrimination laws on the books right now.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



uh, ya cause they settled.  they complied with the judges orders in order not to have the case continued cause they knew they were screwed if it did.

they settled & the case was dismissed.  if they were innocent the judge wouldn't have had them take out ads for coloreds.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Trump was not ordered to comply with any special laws, he only had to comply with the same fair housing laws as everybody else.  The notion that you are peddling that it was some kind of punishment for Trump to be ordered to comply with the same housing laws as everybody else is bigoted.  Any notion that Trump was not already complying with fair housing laws before this was dismissed as allegations by the court.

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Assumptions and opinions about this are worthless.  What matters is that the case was in fact dismissed by the court, and anything they had on him was in fact classified as allegations by the court.

Again, lefties have zero evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  All they have are allegations, dismissed cases, secondhand quotes,  gish gallop, and propaganda.


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Despite Trump’s claims that he hated to settle, he and his father authorized Cohn to make a deal.

Nearly two years of fighting was about to come to an end. But a hitch delayed the signing of a consent decree.

*The Justice Department wanted the Trumps to place advertising in local newspapers that assured prospective renters that they were open to people of all races.


The hitch was the cost. Donald Trump went into negotiating mode.


“This advertising, while it’s, you know — I imagine it’s necessary from the Government’s standpoint, is a very expensive thing for us,” Trump said, according to a court transcript. “It is really onerous. Each sentence we put in is going to cost us a lot of money over the period we are supposed to do it.”*

When government officials persisted, Trump said, “Will you pay for it?”

The two sides eventually came to terms. *On June 10, 1975, they signed an agreement prohibiting the Trumps from “discriminating against any person in the terms, conditions, or priveleges of sale or rental of a dwelling.” The Trumps were ordered to “thoroughly acquaint themselves personally on a detailed basis” with the Fair Housing Act.


The agreement also required the Trumps to place ads informing minorities they had an equal opportunity to seek housing at their properties.*

The decree makes clear the Trumps did not view the agreement as a surrender, saying the settlement was “in no way an admission” of a violation.

*The Justice Department claimed victory, calling the decree “one of the most far-reaching ever negotiated.”*

Newspaper headlines echoed that view. “Minorities win housing suit,” said the New York Amsterdam News, which told readers that “qualified Blacks and Puerto Ricans now have the opportunity to rent apartments owned by Trump Management.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...90163e-bfbe-11e5-bcda-62a36b394160_story.html


----------



## playtime (Jan 25, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



they settled & complied with the court order in order to have the case dismissed.  they paid big bucks for advertising - which is akin to a fine being imposed.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Do you realize how ridiculous it is to cling to a dismissed case as evidence of guilt?  You simply cannot go back and overturn the court's ruling on this, any more than you can go back and make hillary the winner of the 2016 election.  Dismissed cases are not evidence. The last thing you should EVER consider using as evidence is a dismissed case.

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



You are a bigot if you think it is some kind of punishment for Trump to have to comply with the SAME fair housing laws as EVERYBODY ELSE.  

Are you denying that the case was dismissed as nothing more than allegations?  If so, read this wording from the court:

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."

The fucking case was dismissed as allegations,  and you cannot change this.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I would hate to have to pay for the advertising budget of any big real estate company.  Advertising budgets are part of business, and all real estate companies include the fair housing logo in their advertising.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> And so, there was never an official ruling, or judgement. And you have nothing but your self serving assumptions.
> 
> 
> *"no admission of wrongdoing "
> ...



There is something REALLY wrong with that guy if his instinct was actually to use a dismissed case as evidence of guilt.  Who in their right mind would ever consider using a dismissed case as evidence of guilt in any topic or subject?  To make things even worse, he then read the court's wording with his very own eyes and continued to argue that it is evidence of guilt.  He did all this AFTER he read my posts explaining how lefties have nothing but allegations, DISMISSED CASES, gish gallop, and propaganda.  You can't make this shit up.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Cohen calls Trump a racist: 'In private, he's even worse'*


Have you seen how many times I specify that lefties post allegations, dismissed cases, *secondhand quotes*, gish gallop, and *propaganda*?  The reason why I list these things over and over is because I know that lefties will be posting replies that are limited to these items.  Notice how your hearsay post is not actually evidence at all?  It doesn't matter what Paul Ryan or Cohen say, they are not who determines who is racist or not.  Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another, which is not determined just because Cohen or Paul Ryan say it is so.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Have you crushed a commie yet today?


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



lol... cling?  uh - no.  do you realize how ridiculous it is to cling to the notion that a dismissed case *with conditions *is really an exoneration of guilt?

hell, that case was back in the 70s.   donny has said & done things over the years that only demonstrates his special thoughts & feeling about them 'c's.  you are such a good little cheerleader -  perhaps he'll hire you next after another of his minions resigns or go to jail.


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



were he & daddy drumpf able to walk outa that court without conditions?  or did they have to comply with the order to advertise that their rentals were available to brown people?


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



THAT was the condition imposed - by the court - in lieu of a continuation where criminal charges brought by the gov'ment  to the trumps was a real possibility if they didn't accept.

they finally complied & the case was 'dismissed'.  IF they didn't accept that condition & they didn't comply - - - 

do you ridiculously think that the judge woulda said 'ok, then... never mind'?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




And this is some of their "strongest" evidence....


LOL!!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





From your post.



" instead of continuing the case through trial or hearing. "


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





So, everyone claimed victory, and spun the ending to fit their own agenda.


And this is your strongest example?


Only an asshole would smear people with such weak justification.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > And so, there was never an official ruling, or judgement. And you have nothing but your self serving assumptions.
> ...




They start with their conclusion, and then just grab any random shit to back it up with. 


They are used to watching panels of experts on tv, who sit around and all pretend that such shit is actually valid, and then they try it too.



The difference is, that instead of playing along, we call them on their shit.


Which is why so many of them troll with the intent of getting people banned. And why they invented cancel culture. And doxing. And hate speech laws. 



They are cowardly and delusional.


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

*Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules*
*New rules may make it easier to deny loans to people of color.
*
The Trump administration is working to roll back former President Barack Obama’s efforts to combat racial segregation — potentially making it easier for banks to deny loans to black and Hispanic people or for cities to confine poor families to minority neighborhoods.
[...]
*“They’re trying to eliminate the ability to enforce fair housing,” said Lisa Rice, president and CEO of the National Fair Housing Alliance. “They do not want to promote fair housing. They do not want to eliminate the vestiges of discrimination.”

One of President Donald Trump’s targets is the same law — the Fair Housing Act — that his family real estate company was accused of violating in the 1970s for trying to keep black people from renting Trump apartments. * The Trump Organization settled the case, brought by former President Richard Nixon’s Justice Department, and Trump himself has always denied the charges of racial bias.
[...]
*The administration’s attempts to rewrite the enforcement of laws on housing discrimination and segregation aren’t limited to HUD. Joseph Otting, the Trump appointee who heads the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency, wants to change the rules governing the Community Reinvestment Act, a 1977 law designed to reverse decades of discriminatory government policy discouraging lending and investment in poor neighborhoods.*
[...]
Housing advocates say they’re also worried about a dropoff in fair lending enforcement. Housing discrimination complaints rose 8 percent in 2018, according to the National Fair Housing Alliance, to the highest level since the group started tracking the data in 1995.
[...]
“I think there’s an effort by this administration to narrow the scope and the sort of meaning of civil rights protections so there’s just a hollowed-out husk of what’s actually protected,” said Thomas Silverstein of the Lawyers’ Committee for Civil Rights Under Law.
Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules

_nothing to see here...  just move along. _


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



the only asshole that claimed 'victory'  was donny & the spinning top he sat on.  the case was dismissed with conditions & the 'dismissal' was part of the deal.  if he didn't comply, then it would not have been dismissed & the gov'ment was ready to bring criminal charges.  oooOOOooo....  you keep fergetting that cartoon boy.


----------



## playtime (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






care to comment on post # 304 & the ongoing present day effort to roll back anti discrimination laws?  will you pull out yer own spinning top to sit on regarding that little move by trumpco?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> *Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules*
> *New rules may make it easier to deny loans to people of color.
> *
> The Trump administration is working to roll back former President Barack Obama’s efforts to combat racial segregation — potentially making it easier for banks to deny loans to black and Hispanic people or for cities to confine poor families to minority neighborhoods.
> ...





Sounds good. This is not the freaking 1950s, or th 1850s and having some asshole from the government dropping in looking to justify his existence by finding some "discrimination" is a cure worse than the disease.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Everyone mentioned in your post claimed victory. No one admitted any wrong doing. That you need to se this as "evidence" to support your side, just shows that your side needs to drop this whole line of argument.


There is no evidence that Trump is racist, and plenty that he is not. 


You would do better to talk about policy. 


Ok, that is a lie. We both know why you want to avoid that at all costs.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




I did, and will again. "anti-discrimination" is too often a solution that has to invent a problem to justify it's existence, and too often ends up making things worse, and just messing with people's lives.


Hell, the Housing Bubble, to a great extent, was caused by such shit. And you know it.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> *Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules*
> *New rules may make it easier to deny loans to people of color.
> *
> The Trump administration is working to roll back former President Barack Obama’s efforts to combat racial segregation — potentially making it easier for banks to deny loans to black and Hispanic people or for cities to confine poor families to minority neighborhoods.
> ...


Allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.  If you are attempting to submit evidence of racism with this, isolate a single item from the above list of shit that doesn't qualify as evidence, and post it.  If it is something Susan Rice alleges, either don't submit it, or explain how exactly it proves that Trump thinks his race is superior.  If it is a policy headed up by Ben Carson,  don't hide the fact that it is a black man doing this, explain how the black man's actions prove trump thinks his race is superior.  Please isolate a single item from allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes and propaganda and post it here with an explanation of how it isn't part of this list of non evidence items.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I see you cannot let go of the notion that a dismissed case somehow proves guilt.  I cannot fix your understanding of how our legal system works in this country, but I can assure you that dismissed cases are absolutely NOT evidence of guilt.

If you really think it was some kind of punishment for Trump to have been required to comply with the SAME fair housing laws as everybody else, then it is you who is the bigot.  Can you name a real estate company that does not include a fair housing logo in their advertisments?  What is it you think Trump had to do that other real estate companies don't do?


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 26, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


There was no order for Trump to advertise that his rentals were available to brown people.  "Brown people" is a bigoted term used by lefties that generalizes against several races and nationalities and combines them into a single term.  You don't seem to understand fair housing laws.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules*
> ...


I wonder why his gish gallop list avoids mentioning that it is a black man named Ben Carson who is behind much this?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump moves to gut Obama housing discrimination rules*
> ...



She won't. Libs can't. THey can throw shit against a wall, like a monkey. And that is as far as they can go, when it comes to debate.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





Because libs just say shit.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



The case was not dismissed.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## playtime (Jan 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



because they accepted the condition/fine imposed & agreed to abide by the order.  if they didn't comply, then would it have been 'dismissed'?

nope.  nada.  nyet.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Case Name *United States v. Fred C. Trump, Donald Trump, and Trump Management, Inc.* FH-NY-0024    
Docket / Court 73-1529 ( E.D.N.Y. )
State/Territory New York
Case Type(s) Fair Housing/Lending/Insurance
Attorney Organization U.S. Dept. of Justice Civil Rights Division
Case Summary
This case was brought against Fred and Donald Trump, and their real estate company, in 1973 in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of New York. We are working to obtain the relevant documents. In the meantime, the facts in the summary are from an article by Michael Kranish and Robert ... Inside the government’s racial bias case against Donald Trump’s company, and how he fought it (Jan. 23, 2016). 

*In October 1973, the Justice Department filed this civil rights case in federal court in Brooklyn against Fred Trump, Donald Trump, and their real estate company. The complaint alleged that the firm had committed systemic violations of the Fair Housing Act of 1968 in their many complexes--39 buildings, between them containing over 14,000 apartments. The allegations included evidence from black and white "testers" who had sought to rent apartments; the white testers were told of vacancies; the black testers were not, or were steered to apartment complexes with a higher proportion of racial minorities. The complaint also alleged that Trump employees had placed codes next to housing applicant names to indicate if they were black.* 

The Trumps retained Roy Cohn, former aide to Senator Joseph McCarthy, to defend them; they counter-claimed against the government, seeking $100 million in damages for defamation.

The case was assigned to District Judge Edward R. Neaher. He dismissed the counterclaim and allowed the Fair Housing Act suit to proceed. 

*After two years, the matter settled with a consent decree, signed June 10, 1975.* * It included the ordinary disclaimer of liability (the settlement was “in no way an admission” of a violation"), but prohibited the Trumps from "discriminating against any person in the terms, conditions, or privileges of sale or rental of a dwelling." Fred and Donald Trump were ordered to "thoroughly acquaint themselves personally on a detailed basis" with the Fair Housing Act. The agreement also required the Trumps to place ads informing minorities they had an equal opportunity to seek housing at their properties.* According to a contemporary article in the New York Times, *Trump Management was required to furnish the New York Urban League with a weekly list of all apartment vacancies, for two years; the League would get three days to provide qualified applicants for every fifth vacancy in Trump buildings where fewer than 10 percent of the tenants were black.*

*The Justice Department called the decree “one of the most far-reaching ever negotiated.” Newspaper headlines echoed that assessment. The New York Amsterdam News, for example, titled its article “Minorities win housing suit,” and told readers that “qualified Blacks and Puerto Ricans now have the opportunity to rent apartments owned by Trump Management.”* 

In his autobiography, Donald Trump took a different view: “In the end the government couldn’t prove its case, and we ended up making a minor settlement without admitting any guilt.”

https://www.clearinghouse.net/detail.php?id=15342


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Stop lying about the fine, unless you can post how much it was. 

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Case Name *United States v. Fred C. Trump, Donald Trump, and Trump Management, Inc.* FH-NY-0024
> Docket / Court 73-1529 ( E.D.N.Y. )
> State/Territory New York
> Case Type(s) Fair Housing/Lending/Insurance
> ...



Politically inspired titles of the New York Amsterdam News articles don't prove anything, nor does your gish gallop list.  What matters is what the court says about every single allegation:

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."

You are I bigot if you think it was some kind of punishment that Trump was expected to comply with the same fair housing laws as everybody else.  ALL real estate companies advertise fair housing laws in their advertising.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 29, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



As I have already told you several times, you will NEVER be able to post a shred of actual evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  I have listed for you several times the list of non evidence items that you will be limited to posting from, here it is again: allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.   Every charge in the case against Trump real estate is legally classified as allegations, and you will NEVER be able to post any charges from that case that were not legally classified as allegations, which means you are STILL posting from the non evidence list that you are confined to, and you are clinging to allegations.  Every notion of guilt that you post in regard to this case is founded upon legally classified allegations.  The gish gallop and propaganda that you post in support of these allegations cannot undo the fact that the case was in fact dismissed, and that all charges were legally and permanently classified as allegations.  

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





IM2 is both a liar and crazy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Another poll found that 8 out of 10 black folks in Utah....play for the Jazz.



.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 1, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



trump is a racist. You were shown proof.


----------



## sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry

~S~


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


These are both what we call an "emotional assertions".   Not even an attempt to substantiate  either one.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 1, 2020)

sparky said:


> An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry
> 
> ~S~


Gish gallop in its purest form.

As I have repeated dozens of times, lefties will mm only post allegations, gish gallop, dismissed cases, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.

Gish gallop seems to be the most tempting thing for lefties to post.  The problem with gish gallop is that lefties cannot isolate even a single item that is actual evidence and not just allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda.  Gish gallop itself is not evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 1, 2020)

sparky said:


> An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry
> 
> ~S~



Just out of curiosity, I would love to know what compels a lefty to post gish gallop after gish gallop was discussed on this thread dozens (literally) of times.  Did you really think that gish gallop could somehow be evidence of something?  Please fill me in on what made you decide to post gish gallop after it was discussed so many times in this thread.


----------



## sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry
> ...




Posting a news article does not make me _left _or _right_

It makes me _aware_, as it should _you
_
None are so _blind _as those who _refuse_ to see....

~S~


----------



## Flash (Feb 2, 2020)

Trump should get at least 20% of the Black vote in November and will contribute to his landslide victory.  That is a record high for a Republican.  It should scare the shit out of the filthy Democrats.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 2, 2020)

sparky said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


What made you post this statement about how posting an article would make you left or right when I asked about something completely different?   What I asked about was what compelled you to post gish gallop in particular, after gish gallop has been discussed dozens of times on this thread.  I am betting that since you are a lefty, you will now evade both of these questions.  Lefties dodge, deflect, divert, invert, convert, ignore, redefine, or otherwise evade when they are asked questions.  Watch how your answer fits one of those items, and then how I will be able to quote this prediction.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 22, 2020)

Joseph says he doesn’t see his family much anymore, because since Trump has been in office, they all have jobs!  

Carrie ❤️ America  Text Trump to 88022 on Twitter

#PromisesMadePromisesKept
#FourMoreYears


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 23, 2020)

Flash said:


> Trump should get at least 20% of the Black vote in November and will contribute to his landslide victory.  That is a record high for a Republican.  It should scare the shit out of the filthy Democrats.


Yea, I have a feeling Trump will get a lot of the black vote too.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Your particular reason for not liking Trump is that:
1.  He's white.
2.  He's not offering free stuff.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol, we all know why you have NEVER posted evidence that proves Trump is a racist, and we know why you NEVER will.  You are limited to making claims to have posted it in some secret place.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Mar 11, 2020)

Blacks are as racist as they come. I lived with them bordering S.LA. for 35 years. Continual race attacks. Almost killed many times...just for being white.





Why on earth do ignorant people think America has to be continually run by 13% of the pop...blacks? All they have to do is look at Africa to see how blacks run things. That is not racism..it is fact. Believe me, if blacks did a better job that whites runing America I'd be all for it.





Anyway, if Trump is not a racist, then he is a homophobe, a xenophobe, an Islamophobe, a transphobe, a Christian and a host of other terrible person things to be in the world according to the filthy conservophobe dems.

Bottom line, the dems base is composed of the scum of the earth, so it is a badge of honor to not be one.


----------



## Correll (Mar 11, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Libs say the stupidest shit. And you call them on it. But they don't admit that they were stone cold busted.


And then they count that, in their insane fantasy world, as having proved something.


THey are completely delusional, or completely dishonest. Maybe both.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Mar 13, 2020)

Invisibleflash said:


> Blacks are as racist as they come. I lived with them bordering S.LA. for 35 years. Continual race attacks. Almost killed many times...just for being white.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Remainder of the quote
> ...



This could be viewed as an irrational statement, since it is not possible for Blacks to be racist in America. They can be prejudice, sure, but they cannot be racist ---_here in a society where they lack the tools and weapons needed for their Racism to be effective.
_
Racism = Power + Hatred. Blacks have no power here in the USA therefore racism cannot exist within Blacks because they have no way to perfect that Racism for exclusively benefiting negro citizens.  Whereas we Whites are fully capable of doing that, for exclusively benefiting White citizens.

*Black people are not, racist, altho they are in fact hateful.  They hate us Caucasians for being racist and continuing to subjugate them for many decades now here in the USA. * We Caucasians are racist, Blacks are merely hateful.  How? Because we Whites have illegally cheated Blacks since 1863, and it is not the other way around.

*Blacks own no Industry Blacks dictate no markets and Blacks control no cultures, therefore they lack the necessary elements to be called racists. *

Now HISP can be called, racists, because our society [Obama Admin] has now put HISP above Blacks. And Obama's White HISP (dreamers) have become very racist toward Blacks today. Yes, they use the power Obama secured for them, to be racist toward darkskinned Black citizens.  It's part of why Obama is the worst President in USA, history, for our nation's negro citizens.

Now fortunately, President Trump uses his power to get on the right track to changing things for negros.  Here's a quick reminder of a few shows of Trump's ironclad, titanium-coated love for negros that I previously listed here:

8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds


----------



## Correll (Mar 13, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are as racist as they come. I lived with them bordering S.LA. for 35 years. Continual race attacks. Almost killed many times...just for being white.
> ...





That is moronic shit. 


1 Racism does not require "power" to exist.

2. Blacks often do have power to advance or inflict their racism or hate in this country.

3. You are a racist asshole.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Too bad white boys. Pictures of trump posing with black people don't prove anything. Most of us know trump is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad the majority of blacks are not registered to vote. Dims go door to door, offering a happy meal and a ride to register. [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...





IM2 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> ...



You voting for corn pop.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Really?






I am quite confident that X would call blacks who support republicans today political chumps. You don't get to cherry pick 1963 and act like things are the same politically today.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a racist. You've been shown that...
> ...



Nothing.

HBCU'S only serve 11 percent of the blacks going to college. Meanwhile hes trying to erase AA on college campuses claiming that it discriminates against whites.

Corey Booker wrote advocated and got the first step act passed. Meanwhile trump has appointed over 150 racist right wing judges to courts.

Obama had the most diverse cabinet in history.

The black unemployment rate began dropping under Obama and it has dropped less under trump. Meanwhile black unemployment is still double that of whites, blacks still earn less than whites, blacks have one tenth the wealth of whites, and black poverty is more than double that of whites.

All 4 of these women were American citizens. 3 of the members of the squad were born in America and one immigrated here and is a naturalized citizen. So trump was not saying what you are trying to lie about.

Wow, trump called Sweden to release a black guy. I guess that means he's certainly not a racist.. LOL!

Elizabeth Warren was not delivering speeches with divisive rhetoric and advocating violence. Trump was.

trump is a racist.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Hey, Blacks do not know what is good for them, they have to hear it from right wing Whites.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


8 in 10 Black people think all white people are racist


----------



## IM2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Only according to white racists. Because white racists conflate what's said specifically to and about them as if it applies to all white people.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 16, 2020)

8 in 10 Black Americans view Trump as a Racist
The other 2 view him as a Racist Asshole


----------



## luchitociencia (Mar 16, 2020)

What a bunch of ungrateful people.

President Trump has gave them more opportunities for better life while president Obama didn't do anything for blacks in America in his eight years in power.

Biden was hand to hand with Obama, so the same treatment will be given to blacks with Biden in power.

Blacks must vote for the "racist" if they really want to maintain their current acquired wealthy since president Trump took power.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 16, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> What a bunch of ungrateful people.
> 
> President Trump has gave them more opportunities for better life while president Obama didn't do anything for blacks in America in his eight years in power.
> 
> ...


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





What steps did he take to renounce his American "citizenship" if he did not believe he was one?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



That's about right.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If 80% of blacks think president Trump is a raysis...why are 65% voting for him?
> 
> Are these the same polls that told us hillary would win in a landslide?



Layoff the Budhha


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...





No one ever said, that lying to people, does not work.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Works for our President.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





What lie of his, have you believed?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Mexico will pay for the wall


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well that explains why Trump Humpers fall for Trump's lies.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 17, 2020)

IM2,  No one promised any of us a rose garden.  These are the days of* our* lives.  Those who are miserable,  dwell on miserable things. Those who are happy look for the the happiness in the world.  
One of these days you are going to wake up and realize that you wasted your whole life being angry.  I don't want that to happen to you. 
Look for the joy in life...

*Psalm 27:6* Then my head will be exalted above the enemies who surround me; at his sacred tent I will sacrifice with shouts of joy; I will sing and make music to the LORD.


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And you believed that?


----------



## Correll (Mar 17, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...






You ever call someone that to their face, or are only brave online, fucktard?


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 17, 2020)

The title of this thread SHOULD read, "8 in 10 Black RACIST Americans View Trump......".  There, fixed it for you, ya knucklehead.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mexico is paying for the wall in a way you can comprehend TARIFFS


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2,  No one promised any of us a rose garden.  These are the days of* our* lives.  Those who are miserable,  dwell on miserable things. Those who are happy look for the the happiness in the world.
> One of these days you are going to wake up and realize that you wasted your whole life being angry.  I don't want that to happen to you.
> Look for the joy in life...
> 
> *Psalm 27:6* Then my head will be exalted above the enemies who surround me; at his sacred tent I will sacrifice with shouts of joy; I will sing and make music to the LORD.



Don't quote the bible to me trying to justify the existence of racism. It's easy to talk the crap you are when you don't face racism. We all know that normal life is hard, but when one group of people purposefully have worked to make life harder on others based on race, the members of tat race have nothing to say but we will continue working to erase the racism from our community. That we will recognize what our racism entails in its totality and end it. I have not wasted one day of my life and if I am angry, then I have the right to be. For if a man stands for nothing, he is nothing and to ignore the racism of whites then have whites trying to lecture me is just not something I am going to accept. My joy is in fighting the injustice of white racism. Every day I do something here in my hometown that brings attention to local racism and work to stop it, is a joy. I don't find joy in ignoring the continuing racism of whites like you. So you find truth instead of excusing yourself for continuing to do satans work.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> The title of this thread SHOULD read, "8 in 10 Black RACIST Americans View Trump......".  There, fixed it for you, ya knucklehead.



No, the title is correct. 10 in 10 white  racists want to call blacks racists for calling out trumps racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'd like know what poll said 65 percent of blacks were voting for trump/ Was that the onion poll?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why wouldn’t we?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Show me the money. 

Consumers pay for the tariffs


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mexico hasn't paid yet and they ain't gonna pay a plug nickel for that wall. That wall will never be built.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We will tear it down next year, as soon as Trump is gone


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why wouldn't I, am I suppose to be afraid of Trump Humpers.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



These trump lickers are funny aren't they?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Mexican people paid dumbass I knew you would not comprehend that


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Stop licking his ass and you'll feel better


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 18, 2020)

_“8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As A Racist”_

Again, 8 In 10 Black Americans would be correct.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That's what you do.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As A Racist”_
> 
> Again, 8 In 10 Black Americans would be correct.



I gotta wonder what's wrong with the other two..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


TDS makes you see fiction as reality


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes your derangement does that to you.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...




Lol.  Now do a poll of food stamp recipients, single motherhood and juvenile crime.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Answer the question. Did you believe it?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So, the white liberals that showed the 8 year old, climbing the Wall, what are they too you? Dupes of Trump? 5th column agents of Trump, who need to be lynched?

Or do you just, you know, not expect what you say to be taken seriously, and held to any type of scrutiny? 


YOu do realize that EVERYONE, who does not point out these glaring contradictions to you, when they pretend to not notice them, they are saying that they don't think you are capable of making any coherent thought. 


THey think you are a dumb monkey. 


I am the only one showing you the respect of taking your words, seriously.



And my god, they are stupid words.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




And yet, you didn't answer the question. Because we both know, that in real life unless you had numbers on yourside, like a LOT, you would never talk shit like this.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Someone else, who likes to talk shit online, that he would never say to someone's face.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Yep and you will be shocked.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If you were standing in front of me I would call you a Trump Humper to your face.  What are you going to do other than take an L.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Why wouldn't he say it to your face?  You suppose to be Billy Bad Ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The American consumer pays. Learn some economics


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course, why would our president lie?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll just say this to your comments Correll, if I was in your face, there would be no need for me to waste time talking.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He is a Trumper Humper, so he only knows what the King tells him.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 18, 2020)

However 10 out of 10 Black Americans will accept the $1000 bail out check from the President they say is racist.  The should put the money where their mouth is and send the check back


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Really?





Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

Shut the fuck up you ignorant piece of trash.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Desperado said:


> However 10 out of 10 Black Americans will accept the $1000 bail out check from the President they say is racist.  The should put the money where their mouth is and send the check back



Damn straight. We're going to take the money just like you whites take our tax money and build developments in the suburbs.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




If someone said something like that to your face, what would you do?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Nope. Claiming to be Billy Bad Ass, would be if I claimed that I would say it to people's face and expect them to take it. 


It is you fuckers, that keep spouting fighting words, but online, that are implying that you are either BIlly Bad Ass, or gutless cowardly assholes, 


BUT, even that is not the real point. The real point is that you can't debate anymore. More and more, all you can do is shout fighting words at people.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Dude. You are lying. You did not believe him. Nothing you say has any credibility. 


YOu are a complete troll bot.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Your spin on me being a political supporter of the President, is just you being an asshole. It does not reflect on me at all. 


So, fuck off and die.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Did black youth crime drop from 98 to 97%?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _“8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As A Racist”_
> ...


8 out of 10 believe that Trump is a racist without having a shred of evidence that proves he is.  The views of these 8 out of 10 are engineered by the MSM.  The other 2 of ten own their own views.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As A Racist”_
> 
> Again, 8 In 10 Black Americans would be correct.


No, they are just owned by the MSM who engineer their views.  There is not a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist, so those 8 have faith in what they cannot prove.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

]





IM2 said:


> I gotta wonder what's wrong with the other two..



  They were out robbing a 7-11 when the pollster called.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 18, 2020)

Trump got 8% of the black vote in ‘16, a point to two above what the experts had forecasted.  

So if allegedly 8 in 10 blacks today think he’s a racist, I’m sure Trump will welcome 20% of the black vote with open arms in November.  Course the DNC will be shitting bricks but tough shit.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

blastoff said:


> Trump got 8% of the black vote in ‘16, a point to two above what the experts had forecasted.
> 
> So if allegedly 8 in 10 blacks today think he’s a racist, I’m sure Trump will welcome 20% of the black vote with open arms in November.  Course the DNC will be shitting bricks but tough shit.




Well, just because they dont' think he is racist, doesn't mean they support him politically.

On the other hand, some of them could think he is racist, and still think he will be better for the country and them, instead of fucking BIDEN.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I thought you would be honored to be called a Trump Humper.  MAWA.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



That dumbass post proves you don't have a clue of why black folks think he is a racist.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, you didn't. YOu were being an asshole and you know it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I most certainly did, when you can defend a man who constantly lies and you never criticize him what the hell else do you think you are.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. I've criticized Trump many times, on many different issues, from his personal life to government policies. 

2. You were just being an asshole. You people can't debate, so you just yell fighting words, to shut down actual discussion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're just an idiot to stupid to understand that you're a racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You just explained how you don't understand how tariffs work in another country


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

Single mothers are the single biggest threat to civilization. Not the Chinese Virus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Trump lives rent free in your mind


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not since he started running for president.



> 2. You were just being an asshole. You people can't debate, so you just yell fighting words, to shut down actual discussion.



Stop acting like a dick head Trump Humper.   I can debate you all day, you are the ass clown that started with the name calling.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually he lives in yours, that is why you follow him blindly.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Regardless of why they "think" Trump is a racist, it is absolutely NOT because they have seen a shred of evidence that proves he is in fact a racist.  No blacks or any lefty has EVER seen evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. Since he was elected, your freaking moron.

2. Fighting words is not a debate. It is shutting down a debate. That is the point of them. You are all about taking the discussion to the street instead of winning the war of IDEAS. Because you know that you are in the wrong.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 8 in 10 Black Americans view Trump as a Racist
> The other 2 view him as a Racist Asshole


How many of them have ever seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist?


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 8 in 10 Black Americans view Trump as a Racist
> ...




Fucking ZERO out of 10.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If rightwinger actually answers this, he will most likely claim all have seen the evidence,  but he will NEVER be able to tell us what evidence they saw.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




At MOST, he might post some out of context clip of Trump speaking, and insist that what he said was racist, even though it obviously is not.


On another thread, Tommy Taint, very much like RW, is just shocked, shocked that I referred to the white children that were mass raped in Rotherham, as "white children".


He just keeps repeating that. He can't even really say, why. He sort of implies that the stating of "white" is inherently racist, though he never explains what they should be called instead.


These lefties are complete hacks. Ever single one.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


For many lefties, white is just a synonym for racist.  Very few lefties even understand what racism is.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




That is certainly true.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



That is your opinion, who the hell are you to tell black folks what they have or haven't seen.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




He is a person that can clearly see that Trump is doing nothing racist, so the blacks that think that he is racist, are likely making that judgement based on lies told by liberals.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...



That's funny.  8 in 10 Black Americans are fucking racists.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It is not my opinion, it is fact that neither of us can change.  No lefty or black, nobody at all, has ever seen what does not exist.  There is no evidence that proves Trump is a racist, there are only allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda.  Not even 1 in ten blacks has seen evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Not even IM2 rightwinger or Asclepias has seen a shred of such evidence, all they can claim is that it has been posted in some secret place that can never be revealed.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Given that white youth crime was larger between 1990 and 2008, you might want to stop asking dumb questions.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



10 in 10 black Americans are reacting to white racism.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No matter what he says or does, you run on here and try to defend it. 



> 2. Fighting words is not a debate. It is shutting down a debate. That is the point of them. You are all about taking the discussion to the street instead of winning the war of IDEAS. Because you know that you are in the wrong.



Trumphumper
An individual who knowingly voted for trump and continues to believe his antics; a Trump fanatic who is caught dropping the United States flag. Possibly a twitter addict that puppydogs fake news.
"You wont believe the TRUMPHUMPER I saw on the street today! He was still wearing his "I Voted" sticker yelling "We can still make America great!"

That fits you to a tee.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



There is plenty of proof and you were shown it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



It's amazing how you fools think you think for yourself, but somebody is telling black folks what to think.  You probably think what Bull Connor was doing wasn't racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Cosmos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



History in America has shown who the real racist are.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll,

We get tired of your obtuse asses denying facts you get shown. So you get fighting words because you can't debate.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Was it shown in the secret place refered to in post 427? The secret place that you just quoted of me?  It remains in the secret place, since you will NEVER reveal where this secret place is.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Your continued denial of trumps proven racism doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Cosmos said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But history has NOT shown any evidence to anybody or any black that proves Trump is a racist.  The 8 of 10 and the 10 of 10 have not seen any such evidence.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmos said:
> ...



The evidence is overwhelming unless you have your head up your ass and refuse to look at it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 18, 2020)

Blacks can vote for Joe "I got Corn Pop" Biden.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If Trump's xenophobia is *so easily picked out,* why is the black community allowing themselves to have their *vote bought from him* IM2?

*Trump allies are handing out cash to black voters - POLITICO*
www.politico.com › trump-black-voters-cash-giveaways-108072Jan 29, 2020 - Allies of Donald Trump have begun holding events in black communities where organizers lavish praise on the president as they hand out tens ...
You've visited this page 2 times. Last visit: 2/8/20

*Trump Allies Giving Envelopes Stuffed With Cash to Black ...*
www.thedailybeast.com › trump-allies-giving-envelopes-stuffed-with-...Allies of President Donald Trump are handing out tens of thousands of dollars in cash to people during events in predominantly black communities, according to ...

*Trump Ally Held Event Handing Out Cash in a Black Community*
www.nytimes.com › 2020/01/29 › politics › trump-black-voters-cash
Jan 29, 2020 - The group that hosted the event last month in Cleveland is run by a prominent black ally of the president, and it promoted Trump administration ...

*Opinion | Trump Has His Sights Set on Black Voters - The New ...*
www.nytimes.com › 2020/03/04 › opinion › trump-black-voters
Mar 4, 2020 - Democrats need to realize that in 2020 nothing is automatic. The president's campaign has tentacles in many surprising places.

~S~


----------



## DOTR (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  White youth crime was never a larger portion. Thats where the euphemism "youths" for black male" first originated.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks can vote for Joe "I got Corn Pop" Biden.



Just another race bating bullshit OP,
from another self proclaimed expert. Which one is he in this video?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Actually no he's not. The only time I mention Trump is when you lying son's of bitches leftists lying about what he said or did.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmos said:
> ...



Yes it has and most everybody of all races but you have seen the evidence..


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


If the evidence is so overwhelming, why are you unable to post any that proves Trump is a racist?  Why can't IM2 post any?  Why does IM2 keep his secret postng location so secret?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks can vote for Joe "I got Corn Pop" Biden.


And the  dumbest person here, the white female racist, prime beneficiary of affirmative action, treated like a slave by white men, she supports her own oppression for some dick, yet she adds her 2 cents.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You've been shown it on numerous occasions.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks can vote for Joe "I got Corn Pop" Biden.
> ...




Oh i bet i'm an even dumber poor white trash farm boy IM2

~S~


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I can't imagine what you would do with yourself if you ever did find a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  I guarantee you would not be posting it in some secret hiding place like you do now.  That shit would be posted everywhere in giant letters.  

For now, you will have to post your allegations, dismissed cases,  secondhand quotes, gish gallop, and propaganda in the secret place where non-evidence crap gets posted instead of real proof.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Don't try defending that fool. She's a racist but she has been helped by policies she says have only benefitted blacks and have been racist against white people.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I've found over 40 years of actual evidence.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Don't try defending that fool



I'm not

But i did ask you a serious question , can you answer it IM2?

~S~


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But you won't be posting any of this secret stuff here, right?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Blacks can vote for Joe "I got Corn Pop" Biden.



We can vote for whoever the FUCK we want to.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're a Trump Humper, as soon as, someone says something about Trump you come running to defend him no matter what he says or what he does.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



It's a waste of time trying to convince a Trump Humper that Trump is a racist, so why bother.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


That's right, you will NEVER be able to post even the very first piece of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  If you could, you most certainly would bother to do so.  There will ALWAYS be a reason why you can NEVER post even the smallest shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Try doing what IM2 does, and just swear that evidence has been posted in the top secret place.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


AGAIN YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH
The only time I mention Trump is when you lying son's of bitches leftists lying about what he said or did.


----------



## miketx (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


And the other two are just as stupid.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...






The reason you think that is because you are insane, and your complaints about Trump are always insane.


Although I am a Trump supporter, I agree with this guy, as to how crazy you guys are.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



The only folks who don't believe Trump is a racist are other racist Trump Humpers.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





This is not about saying that "someone is telling blacks what to think" but seeing that the polling shows a perception by them, as a generalization, that is not supported by actual events or policies.


This is at least the fourth time we have gone over this same point, and ever time you have chosen to just make a flat assertion and personal attack, 


INSTEAD of pointing out the supposed "racist" policies and/or actions of Trump.


We both know why that is.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Correll,
> 
> We get tired of your obtuse asses denying facts you get shown. So you get fighting words because you can't debate.





Says that man, that makes a vague reference to "facts" that support his position. But instead of posting them, he just makes a personal attack.


We all know why you didn't try to actually support your position, IM2. 


A white lib would have pretended to find that post, clever or something. I was honest. That is because I judge you by the same standards I judge myself, or white stupid libs.


How does being treated like an adult feel to you? Strange? Different?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Let me tell you again Shithead, you are a Trump Humper and when someone says something about Trump you come running and crying .


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



A Trump Humper to the end, MAWA.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



IM2 says you've been shown the evidence here at USMB. You are the one repeating imaginary garbage about how there is no proof of trumps racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



trump humps him with no Vaseline and he loves it.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> you've been shown the evidence








~S~


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





A supporter of policies that serve my interests and the interests of America as a whole. That you find that worthy of personal insults, is just you being a cock sucking faggot.


----------



## Correll (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Trump is at least trying to represent my interest, while people like you and Hillary or Biden, are obviously deeply hostile to me and mine.


So, your need to pretend that that does not make sense to you, is just you being a cock sucking faggot.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


It is ok to "believe" that Trump is a racist, faith is a very common thing to have.  To be clear though, having faith that Trump is a racist is absolutely NOT the same thing as seeing actual evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  There is nobody who "believes" Trump is a racist who has seen actual evidence that proves he is.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You will NEVER be able to defend the notion that you posted the evidence in your top secret location, and you will ALWAYS have a reason why you cannot post it here for the world to see.  Go on now, post something besides the evidence you claim to have posted.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > you've been shown the evidence
> ...


You guys have been shown plenty of evidence.

And just to run up the score, the rest of the world leaders and medical professionals call this virus COVID19 or the Coronaviruus. trump calls it the Chinese virus. Another example of his racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Keep on telling that lie to yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I have posted plenty of examples of trumps racism. So just keep repeating that lie hoping that the Goebbells principle will happen.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You will NEVER be able to defend the notion that you posted the evidence in your top secret location, and you will ALWAYS have a reason why you cannot post it here for the world to see. Go on now, post something besides the evidence you claim to have posted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


this coming from a person who supports people who can't decide what gender they are and what bathroom to use. You leftist are so mentally fucked up you don't realize trump lives rent-free in your mind 
DUMB SONS OF A BITCHES


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Since Trump never leaves your mind are you now saying Correll never leaves your mind also? lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


post them


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You worship trump. Apparently he is your life.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I've done that many times. Go find them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


TDS makes you devoid of reality


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


if you cannot show proof maybe you should stop saying you've shown proof.
Maybe it's the TDS effect making you believe you've done something when in reality you haven't.


----------



## The Purge (Mar 19, 2020)

*Trump helping black communities thrive.....a retort to IMAn Ass *

*Trump helping black communities thrive - Delaware Gazette*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Look, this dumb ass game you conservatives play is not going to be played by me. I have shown numerous instances of trumps racism as have others. So because I choose not to do as you demand doesn't mean the proof has not been shown. You can go look for them.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

The Purge said:


> *Trump helping black communities thrive.....a retort to IMAn Ass *
> 
> *Trump helping black communities thrive - Delaware Gazette*


Not a retort to anything. trump has done nothing for blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Racist Trump Defends Using 'Chinese Virus' to Describe Coronavirus Pandemic

Another example of trump racism.


----------



## Markle (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yawn! You post 15 things out of 73 years that are supposed to prove trump is no racist. Strom Thurmond fucked black women. Whitney Young paved the way for blacks to get into corporate America. trump did not create the low black unemployment. I believe MLKS birthplace was a national park before  trump came along. He signed a criminal reform bill written by and advocated to passage by Corey Booker while appointing 150 racist judges to determine sentencing. He's gutted the civil rights department and weakened civil rights enforcement. He did not denounce duke when he ran for president, plus he went birther before that and recently we have this.

Racist Trump Defends Using 'Chinese Virus' to Describe Coronavirus Pandemic


----------



## Markle (Mar 19, 2020)

What would be really informational and revealing is having each of those 1,088 blacks take this test and then match the results of their IA test with their responses regarding the racism of our President.

Harvard Implicit Association Test (IAT) Here is a tool that allows each of us to discover hidden cognitive biases.   Most people are aware of their own overt biases, but it is very difficult for us to become aware of our covert biases.   This is a test that can be taken by each individual for their own benefit.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

WARNING!
It does carry this disclaimer:

*I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.*

*Project Implicit*
*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/

Race
Take a Test

*Welcome*
You have selected the Race Task. In this study you will complete an Implicit Association Test (IAT) in which you will be asked to sort pictures and words into groups as fast as you can. In addition to the IAT, there are some questions about your beliefs, attitudes, and opinions, and some standard demographic questions. This study should take about 10 minutes to complete. At the end, you will receive your IAT result along with information about what it means.

We thank you for being here!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


stop the childish bullshit games either you have proof or you don't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Racist Trump Defends Using 'Chinese Virus' to Describe Coronavirus Pandemic
> 
> Another example of trump racism.


Dumb ass calling it the Chinese flu isn't racist only a racist would think it is
FYI you posted the same link twice as if it's two different examples


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2020)

8 out of 10 Negroes in America think everybody is racist and they deserve more welfare payments and Obamaphones.  That is just the way they roll.

Of course that is an improvement over the years when the Black Dickhead was President and the 9.4 out of 10 of the assholes thought McCain and Romney were racists.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wow, I am pretty sure I know which restroom to use.



> You leftist are so mentally fucked up you don't realize trump lives rent-free in your mind
> DUMB SONS OF A BITCHES



Actually he lives rent free in your mind, for the simple fact no matter what he does or says dumb asses like you will defend it to the end.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

Flash said:


> 8 out of 10 Negroes in America think everybody is racist and they deserve more welfare payments and Obamaphones.  That is just the way they roll.
> 
> Of course that is an improvement over the years when the Black Dickhead was President and the 9.4 out of 10 of the assholes thought McCain and Romney were racists.



Thxs Flush for the racist perspective on this issue.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


Shows how dumb they are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Oh but you support the people who can't decide. What you support and it's dysfunctional mentality speaks volumes about you.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> 
> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> Lisette Voytko
> ...


And what have you done to improve race relations
You say improving race relations is important but you haven’t done a dang thing most on this forum view you worse than the kkk


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



When did I ever claim to support that?  Please post where I said that.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yawn! You post 15 things out of 73 years that are supposed to prove trump is no racist. Strom Thurmond fucked black women. Whitney Young paved the way for blacks to get into corporate America. trump did not create the low black unemployment. I believe MLKS birthplace was a national park before  trump came along. He signed a criminal reform bill written by and advocated to passage by Corey Booker while appointing 150 racist judges to determine sentencing. He's gutted the civil rights department and weakened civil rights enforcement. He did not denounce duke when he ran for president, plus he went birther before that and recently we have this.
> 
> Racist Trump Defends Using 'Chinese Virus' to Describe Coronavirus Pandemic


Glad you’re touting black accomplishments.
The dem primary’s sure the hell didnt


----------



## sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

The Purge said:


> *Trump helping black communities thrive.....a retort to IMAn Ass *
> 
> *Trump helping black communities thrive - Delaware Gazette*



Blacks taking $$$$ from a racist?

Say it ain't so.....

~S~


----------



## sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Line forms to the rear IM2>>>>


~S~


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Did you watch the video? It is hilarious,and makes the point that this is not Trump supporters being hard core, it is you anti-Trumpers, being hysterical.


Are you afraid to watch it?


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

sparky said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump helping black communities thrive.....a retort to IMAn Ass *
> ...





The switch of blacks to supporting the Dems, started not in the 60s, as the lie of the "Southern Strategy" claims, but in the 30s, with FDR's New Deal. 


This was THIRTY FUCKING YEARS, before the Dems gave up supporting the Jim Crow laws. 



So, for THIRTY FUCKING YEARS, not only were ever increasing numbers of blacks taking money from racists, they were supporting the racists, politically.


And these were REAL racists, who actually openly supported actual RACIST policies, not modern "racists" who can only be detected by specially trained liberals, who can sense "code words", in otherwise, harmless looking people and policies.


FYI.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Racist Trump Defends Using 'Chinese Virus' to Describe Coronavirus Pandemic
> 
> Another example of trump racism.


I don't blame you for finally moving on from the non evidence allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, and propaganda that you are too ashamed of to ever link to ever again.  If you are going to submit this as evidence that proves Trump is a racist, wrap quote marks on what exactly he said that proves Trump believes makes his race superior, and tell us which of the five races recognized by the US census that he feels is inferior.  Do not try submitting nationality like Mexican or Chinese,  make sure to specify the race being affected.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You're a leftist goose stepper


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Lol, he is going to try claiming Chinese is a race now.  Racists like IM2 think Chinese and Mexican are races.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You will NEVER be able to defend the notion that you posted the evidence in your top secret location, and you will ALWAYS have a reason why you cannot post it here for the world to see. Go on now, post something besides the evidence you claim to have posted.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Remember when IM2 claimed that Trump, referring to the bug from China, as the "Chinese bug" was "racist"?



You realize that that is one of the "examples" of Trump racism that he is counting?


He is so pathetic.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Indeed.  Racists like IM2 who don't even know what the five races are that are recognized by the us census just see slanty eyes on people who all look the same to them and call them a race.  Kinda like how lefties lump all minorities into a race they call brown people.  Yep, racists like IM2 see chinese and mexican as races, even though they are nationalities.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Trump Humpin ain't easy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Seems you leftists are doing a splendid job


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




No one here is doing that. The video shows, in an informative and yet hilarious manner, that the issue here, is that you anti-Trumper are bat shit crazy.


That is my point. Would you like to address it now, or just post more proof that you are just a troll asshole faggot?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, when we blacks tell you how blacks see things, learn to listen.
> ...



Does that mean Trump Humpers are smart.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You are the racist and I am fully aware of what's on the census. And trump calling COVID-19 the Chinese virus is racist. If Obama had called a virus the English virus, he'd have been called all kinds of racists. He was called a racist for saying if he had a boy, it would look like Trayvon Martin, so if  that's racism, certainly calling a virus  Chinese is racist. Stop making excuses and playing semantic games. Then you go tell your saltine buddies who are attacking Asians about the 5 classes on the census.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are you claiming that chinese is a race?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Race is fiction.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Race as a concept is manmade fiction.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I am saying that trump made racist comments. Asians are being attacked here by people like you whether they are Chinese or not by ethnicity.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Are you claiming that Trump made comments about Asians?  Please provide a quote of Trump's comments about Asians, and leave out references to chinese, since they are not a race.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*
> ...


The Democrats make politics about race because they are racist


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What do you support and defend, right wing racism.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

What is clear about the poll that this thread is about, is that none of the blacks who answered that they view Trump is a racist have EVER seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  The most they could ever have seen would be allegations, propaganda, dismissed cases, secondhand quote, or gish gallop.  Just non evidence crap like IM2 Superbadbrutha candycorn rightwinger and Asclepias resort to instead of actual evidence.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And assholes. THey are racist assholes.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> What is clear about the poll that this thread is about, is that none of the blacks who answered that they view Trump is a racist have EVER seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  The most they could ever have seen would be allegations, propaganda, dismissed cases, secondhand quote, or gish gallop.  Just non evidence crap like IM2 Superbadbrutha candycorn rightwinger and Asclepias resort to instead of actual evidence.




It is so funny, when I debate libs like them on dem racist vs republican "racism".


i cite their stated policies and enacted and enforced laws with documented academic studies and various things like that,



and they talk delusional shit about "code words" and "Dog whistles", and they pretend that they believe that the "prove" shit and/or win "arguments".


I go back and froth from believing them to be all completely retarded, to all of them being utterly soulless liars.  It boggles the mind.


And they are completely assholes during the whole process.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > What is clear about the poll that this thread is about, is that none of the blacks who answered that they view Trump is a racist have EVER seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  The most they could ever have seen would be allegations, propaganda, dismissed cases, secondhand quote, or gish gallop.  Just non evidence crap like IM2 Superbadbrutha candycorn rightwinger and Asclepias resort to instead of actual evidence.
> ...


You can win a flat earth debate with a lefty, and he will confidently claim that he proved to you that the earth is flat and that he won.  Lefties are like that, they have no shame.  They can look you in the eye while they shit where they stand.


----------



## Correll (Mar 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





There is something seriously wrong with them, no doubt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


was that a question?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> What is clear about the poll that this thread is about, is that none of the blacks who answered that they view Trump is a racist have EVER seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.



I guess you think if you keep repeating that bullshit it might come true.  



> The most they could ever have seen would be allegations, propaganda, dismissed cases, secondhand quote, or gish gallop.  Just non evidence crap like IM2 Superbadbrutha candycorn rightwinger and Asclepias resort to instead of actual evidence.



We judge him by his OWN words and ACTIONS.  Fools like you could hear him call black folks the Nword on national TV and you would come right back on here spewing that same bullshit you are ripping off to us now.  

It reminds me of how fools like you were shouting that same garbage during the CR Movement.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No a FACT.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 20, 2020)

10 in 10 Blacks are racists, and vote along racist lines for racist policies, like other Democrats. Trump supporters are among the least racist voters in the world. Please, quit pulling our legs with these silly claims about Trump; they just make you look as stupid and ignorant as you probably are.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > What is clear about the poll that this thread is about, is that none of the blacks who answered that they view Trump is a racist have EVER seen a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.
> ...


You will NEVER be able to post a shred of the evidence that you claim those blacks saw.  You have not seen a shred of evidence either, which is why you will NEVER be able to post a shred of  any such evidence here. 

You should claim that you saw the evidence that IM2 posted in his secret spot, since he will never reveal the secret place on this forum where he claims he posted evidence.  Since nobody will ever see the evidence that IM2 claims to have posted, you could claim that you saw it.  This dishonest tactic could help you save face after not being able to post a shred of evidence yourself.

Doesn't something feel a little "off" about claiming those blacks saw something that they did not?  Something that you have never seen either?  Something that you cannot post here for the world to see?  If you are so convinced that they saw evidence that proves trump is a racist, why can't you post it here for all to see?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 20, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Fool did you just starting listening to Trump this morning.  We have almost 5yrs of evidence.  The guy has been sued for his racism.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Everyone across the globe knows and witnessed it, that's why it takes this banshee level of caterwauling to deny what we all saw.

Some americans have forgotten the Chinese built their railway system on the road to Manifest Destiny which we still have no end in sight on with a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet while supporting 73% of the world's dictatorships.  

The virus doesn't seem to mind what it is called and seems quite at home now in america, in americans.  We could just call any white COVID-19 infected american Hop Sing.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


The entire world knows, it has had decades of consistent behavior to look back upon.  That's why the denialist howling is so shrill.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


If you are not going to post ANY evidence whatsoever, why pick 5 years of evidence?  You could pick 10, 25, or 50 years, and it wouldn't make any difference if you can't post a single shred of evidence.  You might as well just spin the wheel of fortune and claim however many years it lands on.  Go on now, post something else besides evidence that proves Trump is a racist...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 20, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Why, would you mind then?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 20, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I don't really mind that he picked 5 years for his arbitrary number, I was just curious why he picked 5 and not some other number.  It doesn't really matter what number he picks, since he is NEVER going to post a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist, and he will go on claiming that it exists.  No lefty has ever seen such evidence, which is why no lefty will ever post it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 20, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I don't mind if his racism is on par with yours.

How do you feel about your political class hiding what was coming from the public while they got their insider trading all in order?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 20, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


His inability to post evidence that does not exist doesn't make him a racist, nor does his faith that those who answered the opening post poll saw evidence.  He just wants very much to believe Trump is a racist.  Please clarify what racism he is "on par" with.

As for the insider trading, just ask me in a thread that is about that.  The only thing discussion of insider trading can do in a thread like this one is to divert attention away from the fact that none of the blacks in the opening post poll have seen ANY evidence that proves trump is a racist.  Since you brought it up, I assume you have zero intent to provide evidence that proves Trump is a racist either.  Your diversion was meant to protect the lefty who couldn't answer my question.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 20, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



He's just parroting rubbish somebody else pulled out of their ass. Like all black racists, he's just crying for Whitey to give them more bennies and stuff, since they've been complete failures at running anything they were handed on a silver platter, their own cities, school systems, entire counties in some cases, all disasters, every last one of them. they're like whinny little infants, crying for attention and for a sugar daddy to save them once again.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 21, 2020)

Picaro said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You just describe Don's kids.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 21, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Don King's? Nah, King was a patriot, and like James Brown loved America, and had little empathy for whiners like yourself.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Are you really that slow.

- In May, Trump implied that Gonzalo Curiel, the federal judge presiding over a class action against the for-profit Trump University, could not fairly hear the case because of his Mexican heritage.

“He’s a Mexican,” Trump told CNN of Curiel. “We’re building a wall between here and Mexico. The answer is, he is giving us very unfair rulings — rulings that people can’t even believe.”

Curiel, it should be noted, is an American citizen who was born in Indiana. And as a prosecutor in the late 1990s, he went after Mexican drug cartels, making him a target for assassination by a Tijuana drug lord.

Even members of Trump’s own party slammed the racist remarks.

“Claiming a person can’t do their job because of their race is sort of like the textbook definition of a racist comment,” House Speaker Paul Ryan (R-Wis.) said in a reaction to Trump’s comments, though he clarified that he still endorses the nominee.

- When Trump was serving as the president of his family’s real estate company, the Trump Management Corporation, in 1973, the Justice Department sued the company for alleged racial discrimination against black people looking to rent apartments in Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island.

The lawsuit charged that the company quoted different rental terms and conditions to black rental candidates than it did with white candidates, and that the company lied to black applicants about apartments not being available. Trump called those accusations “absolutely ridiculous” and sued the Justice Department for $100 million in damages for defamation.

Without admitting wrongdoing, the Trump Management Corporation settled the original lawsuit two years later and promised not to discriminate against black people, Puerto Ricans or other minorities. Trump also agreed to send weekly vacancy lists for his 15,000 apartments to the New York Urban League, a civil rights group, and to allow the NYUL to present qualified applicants for vacancies in certain Trump properties.

Just three years after that, the Justice Department sued the Trump Management Corporation again for allegedly discriminating against black applicants by telling them apartments weren’t available.


-  
Workers at Trump’s casinos in Atlantic City, New Jersey, have accused him of racism over the years. The New Jersey Casino Control Commission fined the Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino $200,000 in 1992 because managers would remove African-American card dealers at the request of a certain big-spending gambler. A state appeals court upheld the fine.

The first-person account of at least one black Trump casino employee in Atlantic City suggests the racist practices were consistent with Trump’s personal behavior toward black workers.

“When Donald and Ivana came to the casino, the bosses would order all the black people off the floor,” Kip Brown, a former employee at Trump’s Castle, told the New Yorker for a September article. “It was the eighties, I was a teen-ager, but I remember it: they put us all in the back.”

Trump disparaged his black casino employees as “lazy” in vividly bigoted terms, according to a 1991 book by John O’Donnell, a former president of Trump Plaza Hotel and Casino.

“And isn’t it funny. I’ve got black accountants at Trump Castle and Trump Plaza. Black guys counting my money! I hate it,” O’Donnell recalled Trump saying. “The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.”

“I think the guy is lazy,” Trump said of a black employee, according to O’Donnell. “And it’s probably not his fault because laziness is a trait in blacks. It really is, I believe that. It’s not anything they can control.”

Trump has also faced charges of reneging on commitments to hire black people. In 1996, 20 African Americans in Indiana sued Trump for failing to honor a promise to hire mostly minority workers for a riverboat casino on Lake Michigan.

-  When asked by CNN’s Jake Tapper if he would condemn Duke and say he didn’t want a vote from him or any other white supremacists, Trump claimed that he didn’t know anything about white supremacists or about Duke himself. When Tapper pressed him twice more, Trump said he couldn’t condemn a group he hadn’t yet researched.

By Feb. 29, Trump was saying that in fact he does disavow Duke, and that the only reason he didn’t do so on CNN was because of a “lousy earpiece.” Video of the exchange, however, shows Trump responding quickly to Tapper’s questions with no apparent difficulty in hearing.


-  Long before calling Mexican immigrants “criminals” and “rapists,” Trump was a leading proponent of “birtherism,” the racist conspiracy theory that President Barack Obama was not born in the United States and is thus an illegitimate president. Trump claimed in 2011 to have sent people to Hawaii to investigate whether Obama was really born there. He insisted at the time that the researchers “cannot believe what they are finding.”

Obama ultimately got the better of Trump, releasing his long-form birth certificate and relentlessly mocking the real estate mogul about it at the White House Correspondents’ Association dinner that year.

But Trump continues to insinuate that the president was not born in the country.

“I don’t know where he was born,” Trump said in a speech at the Conservative Political Action Conference in February 2015. (Again, for the record: He was born in Hawaii.)

-  Calling black NFL players mothers SOBs,  

-  *He encouraged the mob justice that resulted in the wrongful imprisonment of the Central Park Five.*
In 1989, Trump took out full-page ads in four New York City-area newspapers calling for the return of the death penalty in New York and the expansion of police authority in response to the infamous case of a woman who was beaten and raped while jogging in Manhattan’s Central Park.

The men’s convictions were overturned in 2002, after they’d already spent years in prison, when DNA evidence showed they did not commit the crime. Today, their case is considered a cautionary tale about a politicized criminal justice process.

Trump, however, still thinks the men are guilty.

He isn't even man enough to admit he was wrong as hell.

I could go on posting, but I know in your eyes none of that stuff is racist, is it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2020)

Picaro said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Only in the minds of racist, ass clowns like you.  When you don't get a job the excuse is, "a black man got it because of AA."  You just can't admit that the black man was smarter or more experienced than you are.  Blaming someone else for you failures has always been the tactic of racist fools like you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Racist clowns like you hated James Brown when he said, "Say it loud, I'm black and I'm proud."  James Brown was a huge proponent of Civil Rights and Equality.   It's amazing how the racist love a black man after he is dead.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You just posted gish gallop in its purest form, and gish gallop is not evidence of anything.  I would love to see some actual evidence, so please isolate a single item from the gish gallop and post it with an explanation of how it proves Trump is a racist.  Since we are talking about racism here, make sure to identify which race is being targeted as well.

I'll help you out with the first item on your gish gallop list, since your lefty friends are not going to be helping you on this.  Your first item referred to Mexicans and a Mexican judge, but Mexican is a natonality instead of a race.  If you review the list of 5 races recognized by the US Census, you will not find Mexicans, women, chinese, or Muslims.

Remember that gish gallop is not evidence, so you will need to isolate you example from the gish gallop.

Here is what wiki has to say about gish gallop:

Gish gallop - Wikipedia

*Gish gallop*


Language
Watch
Edit

The *Gish gallop* is a technique used during debating that focuses on overwhelming an opponent with as many arguments as possible, without regard for accuracy or strength of the arguments. The term was coined by Eugenie Scott and named after the creationist Duane Gish, who used the technique frequently against proponents of evolution.[1][2]


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I am glad you have taken the effort to actually post some evidence that proves Trump is a racist, even though you have posted gish gallop instead.  I really do want to see actual evidence that proves Trump is a racist, so I'd like to assist you in being the first lefty to do so.  Here are some tips that will help you narrow down your search:

If you review this thread, you will see that I have posted a list of items that are NOT evidence.  Have you seen this list that I have posted dozens of times?  Allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, propaganda, or claims to have already posted evidence.

Allegations:  see what it says about proof
al·le·ga·tion
/ˌaləˈɡāSH(ə)n/

_noun_
plural noun: *allegations*

a claim or assertion that someone has done something illegal or wrong, typically one made without proof.
--------------------------
Dismissed cases:

Obviously, dismissed cases are the LAST thing that should EVER be presented as evidence.  Here is an example of what a dismissed case looks like, notice where I have added bold to the words of the court:


"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that in
consideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.
Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."

----------------------------

Secondhand quotes: 
Obviously, if somebody claims Trump said something, it is not the same as Trump saying it, so it is not proof.  Look at the quote below and identify who exactly is making the statement:

“When Donald and Ivana came to the casino, the bosses would order all the black people off the floor,” Kip Brown, a former employee at Trump’s Castle, told the New Yorker for a September article. “It was the eighties, I was a teen-ager, but I remember it: they put us all in the back.”

This quote belongs to somebody named Kip Brown.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Wow thats all you got for a comeback.  You are a Trump Humpin POS, have a nice day.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Oh, come on.  Don't fold so easily, I really DO want to see some actual evidence.  You just need to make sure it really is evidence before you post it.  I'm trying to help you here.

I'll save you a little time on the casino fine in the gish gallop that you posted, here is what Wikipedia has to say about it, take note of the last sentence:

*Trump Plaza was fined $200,000 in 1991 by the*New Jersey Casino Control Commission*for moving African American and female employees from craps tables in order to accommodate high roller Robert LiButti, a mob figure and alleged*John Gotti*associate, who was said to fly into fits of racist rage when he was on losing streaks.[29]*There is no indication that Trump was ever questioned in that investigation, he was not held personally liable...
*


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 21, 2020)

No you want to show how much of a foolish Trump Humper you are.  Keep on Humpin.

Did he win or lose those lawsuits?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 21, 2020)

And 100% of white people think you're a race baiting moron.....now what?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No you want to show how much of a foolish Trump Humper you are.  Keep on Humpin.
> 
> Did he win or lose those lawsuits?




Pick a single item and present it here, and explain how it proves Trump is a racist.  Please refrain from posting allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, propaganda, or claims to have already posted evidence.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No you want to show how much of a foolish Trump Humper you are.  Keep on Humpin.
> ...



The guy has been sued for racial discrimination and it wasn't fucking dismissed fool.

The guy called black NFL players "Son of a bitches."

The guy accused a Judge of being dishonest because he is of Mexican descent.  

Trump has a decades-old history of mistreating and stereotyping blacks folks.

When he was getting his start in business, he was sued by the Justice Department for refusing to rent apartments to black and Latino tenants.  Are you telling us that is untrue?

The guy claimed Pres. Obama wasn't born in America, he was a large part of the Birther Movement.  Are you telling us that is untrue.

He is has made it Ok to be an open racist in America again.  The list goes on and on and you haven't disputed any of it.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You read about gish gallop in post 548, so you are fully aware of what gish gallop is, and you are fully aware that gish gallop in itself is not evidence anything.  Continued use of gish gallop when you know it is not evidence of guilt shows weakness on your part, and it suggests that you intend to evade having to admit that you cannot find any real evidence to post. 

The *Gish gallop* is a technique used during debating that focuses on overwhelming an opponent with as many arguments as possible, without regard for accuracy or strength of the arguments.

Once you isolate a single item from you gish gallop list, explain how it is not an allegation, dismissed case, secondhand quote, or propaganda.  If I am able to demonstrate how your proposed evidence of Trump's racism is only an allegation, dismissed case, secondhand quote, or propaganda,  then it can't be considered evidence that proves trump is a racist.  Please post evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> He is has made it Ok to be an open racist in America again.  The list goes on and on and you haven't disputed any of it.



Once you isolate an item from your gish gallop list and post it here, I will put it to the test like the one I showed you in post 549.  I can see items on the gish gallop list that won't pass the test, so you may want to pick an item to submit that at least passes the tests seen in post 549.

Posting real evidence that cannot be disputed is VERY simple, unless it does not exist.  If you insist on posting allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, or propaganda instead, it shows that you cannot post real evidence that cannot be disputed.  When you evade what I am saying about this in your next post it will make you look even weaker.  Go on now, post something besides evidence that proves trump is a racist.  Evade away.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Please post evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


Google is your friend.. Racial views of Donald Trump - Wikipedia


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *8 In 10 Black Americans View Trump As ‘A Racist,’ Poll Finds*



Lemme guess, IMSquare, you took another poll of your family again?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > He is has made it Ok to be an open racist in America again.  The list goes on and on and you haven't disputed any of it.
> ...



Please deal with the specific items I have listed.

The guy has been sued for racial discrimination and it wasn't fucking dismissed fool.

The guy called black NFL players "Son of a bitches."

The guy accused a Judge of being dishonest because he is of Mexican descent.

Trump has a decades-old history of mistreating and stereotyping blacks folks.

When he was getting his start in business, he was sued by the Justice Department for refusing to rent apartments to black and Latino tenants. Are you telling us that is untrue?

The guy claimed Pres. Obama wasn't born in America, he was a large part of the Birther Movement. Are you telling us that is untrue.

He is has made it Ok to be an open racist in America again. The list goes on and on and you haven't disputed any of it.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Please post evidence that proves Trump is a racist.
> ...


Claims that evidence exists that proves Trump is a racist can be found somewhere else are not evidence of anything.  If you can isolate a single claim and post it here, then there will be something to talk about.  Be aware though, that I will vet it by seeing if it is merely an allegation, dismissed case, gish gallop, secondhand quote, or propaganda.  If your item is one of those, it obviously would not be evidence that proves trump is a racist.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Submit the first allegation, dismissed case, secondhand quote, or propaganda item that you intend to use as a substitute for evidence, let's get started.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


So you somehow imagine this a court of law where you've been appointed judge. Well, enjoy your delusions of grandeur. I've got things to do.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


I do not blame you for not posting a single shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  I've been conducting this same search and discussion for years, so I've seen every reason why lefties cannot or will not post any evidence.  There is ALWAYS some reason why lefties won't post evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  In the case of Superbadbrutha ,you can see that he is pretending to be too ignorant to do anything besides going to the Internet and pulling up one of the many gish gallop lists, and in your case, you are claiming to be outraged that I would vet your item to make sure it isn't allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, propaganda, or any other non evidence. Either way lefties ALWAYS have some reason why they won't post actual evidence that proves.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> So you somehow imagine this a court of law where you've been appointed judge. Well, enjoy your delusions of grandeur. I've got things to do.


I would prefer it if YOU would assume the judge role, so that you can demonstrate that lefties really are capable of objective judging.  Many righties suspect that lefties are incapable of judging objectively, and that lefties can only rule in favor of lefties.  How about taking the judge role here, and putting Superbadbrutha gish gallop list to the test.  Show me a single item on his list that is not an allegation,  dismissed case, secondhand quote, or propaganda.  Judge each item and find one that proves trump is a racist.

Remember, there is ALWAYS a reason why lefties can't or will not present a shred of evidence that proves Trump is a racist.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...




Your cowardly refusal to even try to back up your claim, is clear to all of us.


Even yourself. 


Consider what would happen to your life, if you admitted that white racism, as claimed by you libs, was almost completely a myth.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Trump Management Corporation, was sued by the Justice Department for alleged racial discrimination. At the time, Trump was the company’s president. 

Two years later, Trump Management settled the case, promising not to discriminate against blacks, Puerto Ricans and other minorities. As part of the agreement, Trump was required to send its list of vacancies in its 15,000 apartments to a civil-rights group, giving them first priority in providing applicants for certain apartments, according to a contemperaneous _New York Times_ account. Trump, who emphasized that the agreement was not an admission of guilt, later crowed that he was satisfied because it did not require them to “accept persons on welfare as tenants unless as qualified as any other tenant.”

But the company didn’t sufficiently fulfill its promise, because three years later, the Justice Department charged Trump Management with continuing to discriminate against blacks through such tactics as telling them that apartments were not available. As part of its demands, the government asked that victims of discrimination be compensated and that Trump Management continue to report to the Justice Department on its compliance. Cohn lashed out, according to the _New York Times_, claiming that the court motion was “nothing more than a rehash of complaints by a couple of planted malcontents.”


How about this little tidbit.

Trump caught flack for his comments attacking affirmative action on NBC’s two-hour special “The Race,” telling host Bryant Gumbel: *“If I was starting off today, I would love to be a well-educated black because I really do believe they have the actual advantage today.”* That remark was derided by _Orlando Sentinel_ columnist David D. Porter, who opined: “Too bad Trump can’t get his wish. Then he’d see that being educated, black and over 21 isn’t the key to the Trump Tower. You see there’s still that little ugly problem of racism.”.

Are you saying Trump didn't make that remark.


Did Trump call these players SOBs?

After the rape of a white female jogger in Central Park in 1989, Trump aroused controversy in New York’s black community when he took out full-page newspaper ads calling for the death penalty for the African-American teenage suspects — who were all later exonerated. One of the defendant’s lawyers, Colin Moore, compared Trump’s stance to the racist attitudes expressed in the 1930s during the infamous “Scottsboro Boys” case. 

He still believes these young men are guilty to this day.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I am anxious to see which item you post here as evidence that proves Trump is a racist.  Quit posting these gish gallop lists and post a piece of evidence.  Gish gallop will never be evidence of anything.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



in 1973. And his dad was owner. AND the suit was dropped, not ruled against him. So, other than that, and that, and that, quite the scoop.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Superbadbrutha already saw that the case was dismissed as allegations back there in post 549.  He is just pretending that he didn't see it.  He really does know that dismissed cases are the LAST thing that should be used to show guilt.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I mean, he knows one of us will call him on this bullshit. His actions only make sense, if we assume that he hopes to trick some reader who is too stupid to understand what "dismissed" means, when we call him on it.


That seems to be all the libs have. The hope that somewhere there are people stupid enough to fall for their already refuted lies.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



That is a lie, in 1973 he was the President of the Company and they didn't drop the suit.  

Two years later, Trump Management settled the case, promising not to discriminate against blacks, Puerto Ricans and other minorities. As part of the agreement, Trump was required to send its list of vacancies in its 15,000 apartments to a civil-rights group, giving them first priority in providing applicants for certain apartments, according to a contemperaneous _New York Times_ account. Trump, who emphasized that the agreement was not an admission of guilt, later crowed that he was satisfied because it did not require them to “accept persons on welfare as tenants unless as qualified as any other tenant.”

But the company didn’t sufficiently fulfill its promise, because three years later, the Justice Department charged Trump Management with continuing to discriminate against blacks through such tactics as telling them that apartments were not available. As part of its demands, the government asked that victims of discrimination be compensated and that Trump Management continue to report to the Justice Department on its compliance. Cohn lashed out, according to the _New York Times_, claiming that the court motion was “nothing more than a rehash of complaints by a couple of planted malcontents.”

Why do Trump Humpers lie so much.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Post where the case was dismissed. Settling a case out of court is not a dismissal.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am quite confident that you read the words of the court that were posted for you in post 549.  Having them transferred here for you to deny won't change the fact that the court did in fact dismiss the case, and that the court called everything you posted about it "allegations".  Be sure to read the bold print in my quote of the actual wording of the court. 

"It is hereby ORDERED, ADJUDGED and DECREED that inconsideration of their affirmative assumption of responsibility
contained in part III herein, the complaint against Fred C.Trump and Donald J. Trump is *dismissed* against them in their
personal capacity, with prejudice, as to all *allegations*
contained therein, and predating this Order."

Those are not my words, they are the words of the court.  No matter how much you protest and deny that the case was "dismissed" as nothing more than "allegations", it will still be a dismissed case.  Forever.

Please post evidence that proves trump is a racist.  Again, allegations, dismissed cases, gish gallop, secondhand quotes, and propaganda are NOT evidence that proves trump is a racist, so quit posting that lame crap.  Post actual evidence that proves.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




So, show me the part where the company was ruled against, or found guilty of anything.


Oh, and accusations are not proof. YOu know that. So, why are you pretending you dont' know that?

Oh, right, because you have nothing but shit to back up your shit accusations.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




The complaint against Fred Trump and Donald Trump was “dismissed against them in their personal capacity, with prejudice.”

But the agreement includes some specific terms that had to be met by the Trumps, including the addition of the words “Equal Housing Opportunity” and the fair housing logo on all of their advertising. Beyond that, the agreement included a page-long description of how they were ordered to insert a monthly ad “at least 3 inches in length” in “a newspaper of general circulation” showing available apartments.

According to an article in The New York Times in June 1975, the day after the agreement was reached, Donald Trump said that the agreement was to their “full satisfaction” because it didn’t have “any requirement that would compel the Trump organization to accept persons on welfare as tenants unless as qualified as any other tenant.”

Wayne Barrett, who has written two books about Trump and covered the discrimination suit for The Village Voice at the time it was unfolding, said the case shows Trump’s psyche when it comes to race.

“His position publicly, and he did talk about this in the media, was, ‘Oh no, we were just trying to keep welfare recipients out of our buildings.’ Well, as a matter of fact, welfare recipients couldn’t afford to live in your buildings,” Barrett told ABC News.

“Equating black people and welfare recipients is the way his mind works,” he said.

Barrett points to this case as an early example of Trump’s public encounters with race.

“If it stood there alone, then it would be a valid argument to say, ‘It was a youthful mistake 40 years ago when I was guided by my father. But it comes in a continuum,’” he added.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

EVMetro why are you dodging the fact that he called NFL players Son of a bitches.  That he was a large part of the Birther Movement claiming that Pres Obama wasn't an Amerian.  That he said there were FINE people on both sides in Charlottesville. .The many complaints of racial discrimination in his businesses and casinos.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Come on Trump Humper the Fed Gov't doesn't file lawsuits against you for shits and giggles.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I am glad to see that you have accepted that the case was in fact dismissed, but I have not seen where you have accepted the court's ruling that the case was just allegations.

If you think that it was some kind of punishment that Trump was expected to comply with the same fair housing rules and use the same logo as every other real estate company then you are some kind of bigot.

Please summarize and post what evidence you have that proves Trump is a racist.  If you have evidence that proves Trump's rejection of welfare tenants was racially motivated, post it.  

So far, all I have seen you post is gish gallop, allegations, and a dismissed case.  Post the evidence.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> EVMetro why are you dodging the fact that he called NFL players Son of a bitches.  That he was a large part of the Birther Movement claiming that Pres Obama wasn't an Amerian.  That he said there were FINE people on both sides in Charlottesville. .The many complaints of racial discrimination in his businesses and casinos.


You have not isolated a single item from the gish gallop format.  Gish gallop lists are not evidence.  Pick one and post it, now that you have admitted that the black rental case bs was just a dismissed case that cannot be used to prove guilt.


----------



## Correll (Mar 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




So, your position is truly that being accused is proof of guilt?

LOL!!!!!!


Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





So, your position is that being accused is proof of guilt?

LOL!!!!


----------

